# Meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon...



## schifahrer (14. April 2008)

Mein Bruder hat letztes Jahr ein Torque FR 8 gekauft und ist mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Nachdem ich mir das Rad einige Male ausgeliehen und das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen habe, wollte ich auch so ein Rad bestellen. 

Um den Jahreswechsel waren immer noch einige Torques FR 8 und 9 in meiner Größe L im Outlet. Nach einiger Bedenkzeit habe ich mich für das FR 8 entschieden (absenkbare Gabel) und mit Optitune bestellt. 
Die Auftragsbestätigung war sofort im Briefkasten und bevor ich anmerken konnte, dass die falsche Feder für die Gabel ausgewählt wurde (Angabe auf der Auftragsbestätigung) kam auch sofort die Mitteilung, dass das Rad versandfertig ist und nach Zahlungseingang verschickt werden sollte. 

Nach einem Anruf, in dem ich darum bat, eine andere Feder einzubauen, wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass diese erst in KW 7/8 verfügbar wäre. 

In der KW 9 habe ich den Status meiner Bestellung abgefragt und zwei Emails mit folgenden Informationen erhalten:
1. Die passende Feder fehle noch. Ich solle mich noch ein wenig gedulden, das Rad würde bald geliefert. 
2. (Am gleichen Tag, anderer Sachbearbeiter): Das Rad ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Sorry (keine weiteren Informationen).

Nach ewiger Zeit des Wartens (= ein oder zwei Tage) hat sich der Mitarbeiter N.W. mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt und mir die Umstände erklärt: Durch einen Buchungsfehler sei ein Rad auf meinen Namen gebucht gewesen, das tatsächlich nicht existiere. Klang irgendwie einleuchtend und ein sehr ordentliches Angebot für ein Rad aus 2008 (im Oulet waren mittlerweile keine Torques mehr verfügbar) lies mich zähneknirschend über die noch ewige Lieferzeit (Mitte Mai statt Mitte Januar!!) hinwegsehen. Ich bekam von dem sehr netten und bemühten Mitarbeiter allerdings den Hinweis, weiterhin regelmäßig im Outlet nachzusehen. 

Ein paar Tage später tauchte dann an einem Wochenende wieder ein Torque FR 8 aus 07 in der Größe L - also genau so, wie ich das Rad bestellt hatte - im Outlet auf. Nachdem ich niemanden erreichen konnte, habe ich das Rad online bestellt, mit dem Hinweis, der mit meinem Fall vertraute Mitarbeiter möge sich bitte mit mir in Verbindung setzen. 
Das Ergebnis des Gesprächs war folgendes: 
Der Mitarbeiter befürchtete, das versehentlich das gleiche "Phantomrad" wieder ins Outlet gestellt wurde und er vorsichtshalber kontrollieren lassen wollte, ob das Rad denn diesmal tatsächlich vorhanden war. 
Nach meinem Hinweis, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch ein FR 9 in meiner Größe im Outlet vorhanden war, wurde _vorsichtshalber auch dieses Rad auf meinen Namen gebucht. 

Das heißt, es waren DREI Räder auf meinen Namen gebucht, wobei ich an dem Rad aus 08 nur notbehelfsmäßig interessiert war: Schließlich wollte ich spätestens an Pfingsten mit dem Kumpels auf Tour. Mit zwei Rädern aus dem Outlet sollte es diesmal wohl klappen. 

Der Mitarbeiter wollte mir innerhalb von 5 Tage Bescheid geben. Zwar erfolgte ein Anruf, doch die Information, ob denn nur ein Rad verfügbar ist, sollte ich am vergangenen Montag endgültig erhalten. 
Montag: Kein Anruf
Dienstag: Kein Anruf, Email meinerseits, keine Antwort
Mittwoch: Kein Anruf, kein Durchkommen in der Hotline, Email meinerseits, keine Antwort
Donnerstag: Kein Anruf, Hotline: betr. Mitarbeiter nicht im Haus, erst heute (Montag) wieder
Montag (ZWEI Wochen nach meiner zweiten Bestellung der beiden Outleträder!!): Ich erreiche den Mitarbeiter. Ergebnis:

*BEIDE RÄDER NICHT VERFÜGBAR*; angeblich wieder das gleiche Problem wie beim ersten mal. 

Ich habe zuerst einmal die Rücküberweisung des Geldes, das seit Anfang Februar bei Canyon liegt verlangt und anschließend auch den noch verbleibenden Auftrag für das Rad aus 08 storniert. 

Grund: Geht's noch?!?!?! 
Der Mitarbeiter war immer freundlich und persönlich bemüht. Doch zwei Wochen für die Mitteilung zu brauchen, dass bei DREI Rädern der gleiche Fehler passiert, ist schon unverschämt. Gleichzeitig *in der Zwischenzeit weitere identische Räder, was sogar hier im Forum dokumentiert ist, im Outlet zu verkaufen* und nicht auf die Idee zu kommen, mir das Ladenrad, das vergangene Woche im Outlet war, oder das Festivalrad, das sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt immer noch im Outlet befindet, angeblich auch bereits verkauft ist, anzubieten, ist schon nahe an der Vera*sche. 

Von der Lieferzeitverschiebung beim Rad eines Bekannten und der Federgabel meines Bruders, die seit einigen Wochen zur Wartung (nur Kundendienst!) bei Canyon liegt, reden wir hier am Besten garnicht. 

Fazit: Die Räder von Canyon sind wirklich gut. Gute Verarbeitung, sehr gute Komponenten, sinnvoll ausgewählt und super Preis - vor allem im Outlet. 
Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht.... 

Jetzt beginnt die Radsaison, die Händler haben ihre Lager geräumt etc. etc. und ich steh ohne Rad da._


----------



## timson1000 (14. April 2008)

Mal hat man Glück, mal hat man Pech...
Wir können dir jetz auch nicht mehr helfen...
Leider werden auch nur Threads eröffnet, um negative Erfahrungen offenkundig zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (14. April 2008)

Im Moment gibts ja auch nur negative Erfahrungen


----------



## chaz (14. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Im Moment gibts ja auch nur negative Erfahrungen



...ich kenne genug Leute, die IN DIESEM JAHR gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht haben!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. April 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Wir können dir jetz auch nicht mehr helfen...
> 
> Leider werden auch nur Threads eröffnet, um negative Erfahrungen offenkundig zu machen



Gut, beim Schifahrer scheint etwas massivst falsch gelaufen zu sein. Deswegen denke ich, dass das öffentlich-machen dieses Ablaufs gerechtfertigt ist, um weitere potentielle Käufer vor diesem gefährlichen "Phantomrad", welches in den tiefen der Canyon-Datenbanken sein Unwesen zu treiben scheint, zu warnen... 

Desweiteren wäre eine Stellungnahme von Canyon mal interessant...

P.S. Ich habe bisher 1 Bike bei Canyon bzw. schon 2 Räder bei Radsport Arnold gekauft, d.h. jedes meiner MTB's stammt von ihnen (spricht wohl für sich) und ich kann wirklich nur positives berichten...
Muss dazu sagen, dass Canyon für mich kein Versender ist, da ich aus Koblenz komme


----------



## Astaroth (14. April 2008)

Dumm gelaufen für den schifahrer.
Habe bis jetzt zwei Bikes von Canyon gekauft und nie gab´s Probleme, aber da man bei einem Versender sein Bike kauft und nicht beim Händler vor Ort muss man mit einigen Problemen rechnen oder auch ned.
Wäre aber trotzdem interessant was hierzu Canyon meint.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Hot Wheels (14. April 2008)

Hallo !
Hab heute meine Oro K24 zur Post gebracht, mich hat leider
auch das bekannte Geberkolbenproblem von Formula erwischt.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich die in diesem Monat noch wieder sehe,
der Zeitpunkt ist natürlich auch sehr passend.
Mir wurden 1,5 - 2 Wochen Wartezeit gesagt und das die 
Bremse nicht bei Formula eingeschickt werden muß.
Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald was positives berichten, 
bis jetzt ging ,jedenfalls in meinem Fall, bei Canyon immer alles ratzfatz.

Gruß


----------



## thory (15. April 2008)

schifahrer schrieb:


> ....




Hallo Schifahrer,

solltest beim Skifahren bleiben, da brauchste kein Canyon  - im Ernst: das ist ja extrem bescheiden gelaufen, da wäre ich wohl auch sauer ohne Ende auf die Brüder. Ich habe selbst 3 Räder bei Canyon gekauft und bin bislang sehr zufrieden. Ich habe aber auch festgestellt, das meine Anfragen an den Canyon Service in 2006 durchschnittlich besser und schneller beantwortet wurden als 2007. So gab es 2007 durchaus unterschiedliche Doppelantworten auf ein und dieselbe Anfrage. 2008 habe ich zum Glück noch keine Erfahrungen.  
ich finde es gut und richtig hier zu posten, denn offensichtlich gibts ja doch ein "Restrisiko", wenn man sein Radel bei Canyon bestellt. Nach meinem Eindruck, der auch hier beim Mitlesen im supportforum entsteht, verbessert sich Canyon zwar von Jahr zu Jahr, wird aber immer wieder vom eigenen Erfolg überrollt. Mittlerweile scheint Canyon eine (wenn auch kleine) "Großfirma" zu sein, bei der der Kunde durchaus mal in der Organisation verloren gehen kann. 

Auch deshalb ist Dein Post richtig, weil so Dein Fall vielleicht doch zur Kenntniss der leitenden Leute kommt und nicht auf Sachbearbeiter Ebene verkrümelt wird.  

Was kaufst Du Dir denn jetzt?

Gruss


----------



## Astra (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

natÃ¼rlich ist dieser Fall fÃ¼r den Betroffenen mehr als Ã¤rgerlich, aber da negative Erlebnisse viel schneller publik gemacht werden als positive, glaube ich, dass die Ã¼berwiegende Mehrzahl aller VerkÃ¤ufe bei Canyon problemlos und zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden abgewickelt werden. Klar gibt es immer noch Verbesserungspotential, aber solange Menschen arbeiten, wird man niemals eine 100%ige Zufriedenheit erreichen. 
Ich jedenfalls habe mit der Lieferzeit eines Rades aus dem Outlet und der anschlieÃenden Bearbeitung einer defekten Bremse mit Canyon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. AuÃerdem verstehe ich nicht, wesahlb so viele per Vorauskasse bestellen. Der Nachnahmeversand kostet 2â¬, dafÃ¼r wird das Rad schneller geliefert und falls es doch zu VerzÃ¶gerungen kommt die einem nicht passen, ist man jederzeit so flexibel mal bei der Konkurrenz zuzuschlagen, falls sich dort ein tolles Angebot ergibt.
Insgesamt ist das fÃ¼r den Einzelnen wirklich sehr Ã¤rgerlich, aber ich denke nicht, dass es representativ fÃ¼r das GeschÃ¤ftsgebahren von Canyon ist.

GrÃ¼Ãe Astra


----------



## cx-fahrer (15. April 2008)

Doch, ich _vermute _schon, dass da bei Canyon was in die falsche Richtung lÃ¤uft. 
Ich vermute das von anderen Internetfirmen bekannte Hotline-Sxndrom dahinter: 
Jede Menge mehr oder weniger gut geschulte Hotlinemitarbeiter mit mehr oder weniger gutem Durchblick, aber ohne grÃ¶ssere(so im 50â¬ Bereich) Verantwortung. Der eine sagt dann dies der andere das und man hat immer jemand anders dran, schriftlich lÃ¤uft fast nix und wenn es ans Eingemachte geht ist wird geblockt. Wenn man dranbleibt kommt man an einen vÃ¶llig entnervten Mitarbeiter aus der FÃ¼hrungsebene, der auf die GeschÃ¤ftsbedingungen und blabla verweist. 
Alles vÃ¶llig anonym und effizient, aber irgendwie uncool. 
Schade eigentlich. 
Aber wie gesagt nur meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung.


----------



## Jrsd (15. April 2008)

@schifahrer
Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen und man kann dir nur loben, dass du in deinem Beitrag so fair bleibst.

Ich lese hier und da, dass es insgesamt bei Canyon immer besser lauft. Ich glaube, dass es auch der Fall ist. Aber wenn es Punkte gibt wo Canyon sich verbessern kann, dann sehe ich das nicht als verkehrt es hier zu erwähnen. Mag sein, dass die Mehrheit zufrieden ist, und ich bin es auch. Aber, und auch wenn es vielleicht blöd klingt zu sagen das jeder Kunde wichtig ist, Canyon wird sicherlich Werbung machen mit der Ergebnis in der letzter MB-Versendertest. Um diesen Test handelt es sich auch um einen Einzelfall, und wenn es so gelaufen wäre wie bei dir, hätte man sicherlich eine Erklärung seitens Canyon bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (15. April 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Jede Menge mehr oder weniger gut geschulte Hotlinemitarbeiter mit mehr oder weniger gutem Durchblick, aber ohne grössere...Verantwortung.....


Klingt plausibel.

Gruss


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. April 2008)

Hallo Schifahrer,

es tut uns leid das hier offensichtlich ziemlich der Wurm drin ist. Bitte sende mir die Kundennummer und/oder Kontaktdaten, ich gebe das an unsere Verkaufsleitung weiter, die sich dann mit Dir in Verbindung setzen wird. Vielen Dank.

VG,

Michael Staab


----------



## Kalle69 (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Nach langer Abstinenz des Mountainbikens ( vorher Bulls ) entschloss ich mich ein Canyon Yellowstone 4.0 zu kaufen.
Ich bekam das Rad auch schon früher, als es bei der Bestellung angegeben wurde. ( SUPER )
Rad ist soweit Top nur die Gabel machte mir etwas Ärger.
Ich habe ein Gewicht von 104 kG und laut Hersteller ( Tabelle ) muss ich da einen Druck von 12,5 bar aufpumpen.
Auf gerader Strecke kein Problem, nur wenn es Hügliger wird, tun mir nach kurzer Fahrzeit die Handgelenke und Unterarme weh.
Feder zu straff eingestellt?
Habe dann probiert in 0,5 Schritten den Druck in der Gabel zu senken.

Probefahrt-Reduziert
Probefahrt-Reduziert

usw. kein Erfolg.

Hab den Mittelpunkt nicht gefunden. Entweder zu straff oder sie schlägt durch.

Hotline angerufen ( Name leider entgangen  ): Langes Hinn und Her dann sagte er so in etwa: ich hätte mich vorher Informieren oder mich für ein anderes Modell entscheiden sollen.



Fazit: Ich kaufte mir aus Trotz bei einem Händler um die Ecke ein Cube AMS 125 K24 ( Vorher Probefahrt ) und muß sagen: Meiner Meinung nach ist der Service beim Händler um die Ecke wesentlich besser, auch wenn der Preis dort um einiges höher ist.

Wie geschrieben das Canyon Bike ist keineswegs schlecht, aber am Ende ist wahrscheinlich eine längere Probefahrt unabkömmlich.

Aber bis nach Koblenz wegen einer Probefahrt?

Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen im positiven oder negativen Sinne gemacht!!!


Mfg kalle


----------



## Astra (15. April 2008)

Hallo Kalle,

wenn Canyon jetzt auch noch den besseren Service hätte als der Händler vor Ort, dann könnte der ja seinen Laden gleich dicht machen, weil er vom Preis her aus unterschidlichen Gründen nicht mithalten kann. Es ist eben einfach bei der Entscheidung Versender oder Händler die Entscheidung Preis oder Service (wobei leider auch etliche Händler vergessen haben, was das ist). Jeder muss da für sich selbst entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist und dafür auf der anderen Seite eben Abstriche machen.

Gruß Astra

PS: man darf in Koblenz (zur Zeit?) keine Probefahrten machen, dafür hast du den Vorteil zuhause 30 Tage Probe zu fahren, das ist besser als bei jedem Händler.


----------



## bibi (15. April 2008)

@kalle: schön dass Du ein Thema für Deine Zwecke kaperst ... findest Du das nicht fest schon frech? Dieses Thema hier wurde nicht eröffnet damit jeder seinen individuellen Ärger ausdrücken kann. Zudem kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass jemand per Ferndiagnose Deine persönlichen Problemchen einschätzen kann, ein Arzt würde so etwas ja auch nie machen, genauso wenig wie man Dir beim ADAC via Telefondiagnose helfen kann. Deine Erwartungen gehen da vmtl. etwas zu weit.

Vermutung, voll ins Blaue geschossen: vielleicht hast Du die Schmerzen im Handgelenk weil Du zu steil über dem Lenker sitzt, bei dem Canyon Rad, außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du wenig mit dem Fahrrad arbeitest, die Federgabel ist immer noch nur unterstützend zu sehen, bei einem wirklich guten Fahrer (Profi) kannst Du sehen wie der Oberkörper sehr ruhig bleibt, die Arme und Beine aber massiv mitarbeiten. Mit ordentlicher Arm und Beinarbeit vergrößert sich der Federweg leicht um einen halben Meter, das ist viel mehr als jede Gabel der Welt kann.


----------



## Kalle69 (15. April 2008)

Ich frage mich im Ernst warum es dieses Forum dann gibt, wenn sich hier solche Möchtegernadmins wie du bibi hier solche Sachen posten wiekalle: schön dass Du ein Thema für Deine Zwecke kaperst ... findest Du das nicht fest schon frech!

Ich wollte nur meine Meinung zu diesem Thema posten, was jeder im einzelnen macht, ist doch jeden selbst überlassen.


Aber wenn man hier nicht seine Meinung posten darf, macht das Forum doch zu!!

Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi (15. April 2008)

du schiebst ja keine Meinung, du schriebst gleich einen ganzen Erfahrungsbericht. Wenn Du selber eine Erfahrung hast an der Du ein Forum teilhaben lassen möchtest, dann mach selber ein Thema auf.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (15. April 2008)

bibi schrieb:


> du schiebst ja keine Meinung, du schriebst gleich einen ganzen Erfahrungsbericht. Wenn Du selber eine Erfahrung hast an der Du ein Forum teilhaben lassen möchtest, dann mach selber ein Thema auf.



Ähm, lies dir doch mal den Titel des Threads durch und überdenke bitte deine letzte Aussage...

Edit: Desweiteren halte ich es mehr als fraglich, für jeden Kram gleich ein neues Thema zu eröffnen. Denke du solltest lange genug im Forum aktiv sein, um dies nachvollziehen zu können..


----------



## coffeeracer (15. April 2008)

Ja ja, so ist der Forumsalltag.
Macht man einen neuen Fred auf, kommt als Antwort erstmal "SUFU SUFU !"
Schreibt man dann etwas in einen vorhandenen Fred gibts auch was auffe Mütze
Egal wie mans macht man macht es falsch. 

PS:Bitte nicht alles so ernst nehmen.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. April 2008)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Ja ja, so ist der Forumsalltag.
> Macht man einen neuen Fred auf, kommt als Antwort erstmal "SUFU SUFU !"
> Schreibt man dann etwas in einen vorhandenen Fred gibts auch was auffe Mütze
> Egal wie mans macht man macht es falsch.
> ...



schliesse mich an


----------



## Michael Night (15. April 2008)

Ich würde gerne wildes gepöbel hören....äh, lesen


----------



## clou (16. April 2008)

Ich kann Dich trösten schifahrer. Ich hab zwar bereits ein Canyon. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Warte jedoch seit dem 23.Februar auf eine Dämpferbefestigungsschraube. Ohne die ist mein Bike nicht fahrfähig.

Bezahlt ist sie schon. Jedoch trotz schriflicher Zusage dass sie verpackt zum Versand bereit steht ist sie plötzlich doch nicht mehr lieferbar.

Sachen gibts....

Freu mich schon wenn ich das Bike wieder bewegen darf


----------



## joopen (17. April 2008)

Echt doof gelaufen bei Dir schifahrer.
Aber in meinem Fall ist der Service von Canyon super:
In meinem Rahmen war ein Riss im Steuerrohr ohne dass ich das Rad erwähnenswert bewegt hätte. Zunächst sehr netter Kontakt mit der Hotline. Dann Rad zurückgeschickt und heute habe ich die Nachricht bekommen, dass der Umbau auf einen neuen Rahmen ( in Wunschfarbe schwarz ) erfolgt ist und das Rad schnellstmöglich in den Versand geht.
Ich muss Canyon ein Lob aussprechen für den Service.
Ändert aber leider nix dran, dass sie es bei Dir verbockt haben. Haben sie mittlerweile mit Dir Kontakt aufgenommen und Dir ein Angebot gemacht?


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (17. April 2008)

bibi schrieb:


> @kalle: schön dass Du ein Thema für Deine Zwecke kaperst ... findest Du das nicht fest schon frech? Dieses Thema hier wurde nicht eröffnet damit jeder seinen individuellen Ärger ausdrücken kann. Zudem kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass jemand per Ferndiagnose Deine persönlichen Problemchen einschätzen kann, ein Arzt würde so etwas ja auch nie machen, genauso wenig wie man Dir beim ADAC via Telefondiagnose helfen kann. Deine Erwartungen gehen da vmtl. etwas zu weit.
> 
> Vermutung, voll ins Blaue geschossen: vielleicht hast Du die Schmerzen im Handgelenk weil Du zu steil über dem Lenker sitzt, bei dem Canyon Rad, außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du wenig mit dem Fahrrad arbeitest, die Federgabel ist immer noch nur unterstützend zu sehen, bei einem wirklich guten Fahrer (Profi) kannst Du sehen wie der Oberkörper sehr ruhig bleibt, die Arme und Beine aber massiv mitarbeiten. Mit ordentlicher Arm und Beinarbeit vergrößert sich der Federweg leicht um einen halben Meter, das ist viel mehr als jede Gabel der Welt kann.



man sollte nur dann andere kritisieren, wenn man selbst anständig für seinen standpunkt argumentieren kann.
a) du hattest persönlichen kontakt mit schifahrer das nur er und sonst keiner seine erfahrung hier posten darf?
b) canyon, wie auch andere versender, werben gerade mit ihrer kundenhotline die einem weiterhelfen sollen, was in diesem falle nicht war.
c) deine vermutung hätte als antwort vom canyon-mitarbeiter kommen müssen  

mfg
frank


----------



## thory (18. April 2008)

clou schrieb:


> .... Warte jedoch seit dem 23.Februar auf eine Dämpferbefestigungsschraube. Ohne die ist mein Bike nicht fahrfähig.
> ....
> 
> Freu mich schon wenn ich das Bike wieder bewegen darf



...und diese  Schraube gibts nirgendswo anders zu kaufen und Du wartest jetzt bald seit 2 Monaten?


----------



## thory (18. April 2008)

clou schrieb:


> .... Warte jedoch seit dem 23.Februar auf eine Dämpferbefestigungsschraube. Ohne die ist mein Bike nicht fahrfähig.
> ....
> 
> Freu mich schon wenn ich das Bike wieder bewegen darf



...und diese  Schraube gibts nirgendswo anders zu kaufen und Du wartest jetzt bald seit 2 Monaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clou (18. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> ...und diese  Schraube gibts nirgendswo anders zu kaufen und Du wartest jetzt bald seit 2 Monaten?



Es ist keine M8x30 Innensechskantschraube. 
Mittlerweile hat mir ein Kollege eine Übergangslösung 'gebastelt'. Aber nicht jeder hat eine Drehbank zuhause.


----------



## klaus_fusion (21. April 2008)

Ich habe 2007 bei Canyon ein Torque bestellt. Meine Erfahrung deckt sich mit denen von schifahrer.
Ich finde die Technische qualität des Bikes gut. Weiter sind meiner Ansicht nach die meissten Canyon MA "bemüht".

*Die 3 kritischen Mängel bei Canyon sind:*
1. *Kein Mitarbeiter ist persönlich für den Bestellvorgang *- und damit für den Kunden - *verantwortlich*.
Dadurch kommt man halt immer wieder an andere Canyon-MA. Jeder von denen ist bemüht. Jeder "tippt irgendwas ins Computersystem". Aber was hinten bei rauskommt ist jedem einzelnen *irgendwie egal*. Klar wollen alle zufriedene Kunden. Aber wenn was richtig schei**e läuft, dann stellt sich keiner hin und sagt "ich wars - kommt nicht mehr vor".
2. *Das Canyon-Management und das Computersystem lassen es zu dass schlecht abgelaufene Vorgänge unentdeckt bleiben.*
3. Qualität der Kommunikation mit dem Kunden

Beispiel:
Bei mir war es so dass auf 12 emails wie folgt geantwortet wurde:
4x innerhalb von 2 Tagen
2x innerhalb von 7 Tagen
6x Garnicht

Versprochene Rückrufe sind nicht erfolgt.
von mir schon Bezahlte Lieferungen von Kleinteilen wurden "verschlampt". In einem Fall hatte ich Kleinteile im Wert von 30 erst nach 5 Mon. wartezeit und den besagten 12 emails und diversen Anrufen erhalten. Diese Lieferung enthielt dann die falschen Teile. Und musste wieder reklamiert werden.

Also ehrlich: DIE FALSCHEN TEILE - krieg ich überall. Da kann ich auch zum Baumarkt gehen und ne packung Spax-Schrauben kaufen. Die passen auch nicht an meinem bike. Für falsche Teile brauch ich Canyon nicht.


----------



## GerhardO (21. April 2008)

... und dabei habens in der neuen MB wieder so gut abgeschnitten... 

 
G.


----------



## Jrsd (21. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> ... und dabei habens in der neuen MB wieder so gut abgeschnitten...
> 
> 
> G.



Ich weiß nicht, ob die Erfahrung einer einziger MB Journalist repräsentativ ist oder nicht: Typen die sich Expressbikes kaufen, und mit der Beratung zufrieden sind, gibt es bestimmt viele (und wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund). Ich frage mich aber, wieso die Wartezeiten für andere Modelle nicht erwähnt werden.


----------



## GerhardO (21. April 2008)

Weils dem Immätsch schadet?


----------



## Jrsd (21. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Weils dem Immätsch schadet?



 Von "Mountain-Bike" sicher nicht, und ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon dadurch weniger verkaufen würde.


----------



## CKM1968 (21. April 2008)

...na suuuper!

ich habe mich heute eigentlich dazu entschieden ein torque es 8.0 zu ordern. natürlich habe ich mich nur an tests diverser mtb-magazine orientiert.

aber nu´ mal butter bei die fische: finger weg oder kaufen?!

vielleicht schwärmt ja mal jemand vom service - würde es mir leichter machen.

munter bleiben...


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2008)

CKM1968 schrieb:


> finger weg oder kaufen?!...


Die Radln sind gut, der Service kann mit dem eines lokalen Händlers natürlich nicht mithalten.

--> kannst nur du entscheiden.


Noch was: einen _repräsentativen _Querschnitt guter und schlechter Erfahrungen wirst du garantiert in keinem Forum finden.


----------



## Jrsd (21. April 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/service/testb...hptclc=61&WYSESSID=Lg6VqZu9bRIsbSg8KgogfmWkMU



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Noch was: einen _repräsentativen _Querschnitt guter und schlechter Erfahrungen wirst du garantiert in keinem Forum finden.



Ich bin damit total einverstanden: Man schreibt immer gerner wenn etwas nicht gut gelaufen ist, als wenn alles prima lauft. Trotzdem, finde ich den MB-Test nicht relevanter als, sagen wir mal, eine dezente Umfrage wäre. Was spricht vielleicht am bestens für Canyon ist den ihrem Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (21. April 2008)

> Die Lieferzeit war unschlagbar, nach drei Tagen kam das ausgewiesene Expressbike mit schöner Aufbauanleitung und Erklärung zur Dämpfereinstellung ins Haus.



Soso, wo bleibt mein Expressbike dann ?


----------



## thto (21. April 2008)

CKM1968 schrieb:


> ...na suuuper!
> 
> ich habe mich heute eigentlich dazu entschieden ein torque es 8.0 zu ordern. natürlich habe ich mich nur an tests diverser mtb-magazine orientiert.
> 
> ...



3 eigene bikes + 5 bikes für freunde = keine probleme   
canyon mitarbeiter teilweise schwer zu erreichen (werkstatt) aber bisher alle ohne ausnahme sehr freundlich + faire behandlung ...
ich bin sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## M!ke (21. April 2008)

dto. thto ähnliche Anzahl Bikes und keiner unzufrieden


----------



## CKM1968 (21. April 2008)

na dann...es gibt also auch positives.

ich werde mal damit starten und bericht in kürze gerne, wie es bei mir gelaufen ist (behalte mein scott erstmal)


----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

Nun denn, bei mir gibt es Neuigkeiten:

Am 15. Jänner habe ich ein Canyon Torque FR 9.0 in sand blasted anodized bestellt. 
Ca. 30 Minuten nach Internet-Bestellung bekam ich einen Anruf von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter welcher mir mitteilte, dass das Rad in dieser Farbe bereits ausverkauft sei.
Ich arrangierte mich also mit der Farbe Knuckle White (ist ja auch nicht schlecht) und bekam dann postalisch KW 19/20 als Montagetermin genannt.

Eben rief mich ein freundlicher Canyon-Mitarbeiter an und erklärte mir man hat nun doch ein freies FR 9.0 in Sand Blasted Anodized und ob ich daran interessiert wäre. 
Wenn ja schicken Sie das Bike gleich los (ich zahle per Kreditkarte), wenn nicht bleibt es bei KW 19/20 für das weiße Torque.  

Ich kann bisher nicht meckern. Ich habe etliche Teile (Maverick-Sattelstütze, Pedale, Luftpumpe, Ersatz-Schaltauge usw.) per email später dazugeordert, ebenso habe ich die Kreditkarten-Daten erst später per eingeschriebener Briefsendung eingeschickt. 

All diese Sonderwünsche wurden schnell und problemlos in meine Kundenkartei eingepflegt und bestätigt, wenn das alles jetzt auch noch gut ankommt dann bin ich hochzufrieden!


----------



## GerhardO (22. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ja schicken Sie das Bike gleich los (ich zahle per Kreditkarte), wenn nicht bleibt es bei KW 19/20 für das weiße Torque.  ...



Was machst? Weiß oder schwarz? Oder beide???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Was machst? Weiß oder schwarz? Oder beide???



Ups, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. Ich nehme das Schwarze, das hat mir von Anfang an besser gefallen, wobei ich mich mittlerweile an das Weiße auch gewöhnt habe und es recht schick finde.

Ach, egal, ich will endlich fahren, das Schwarze muss her!


----------



## GerhardO (22. April 2008)

Du kannst es ja - gleich, wenn Du's ausgepackt hast - zerlegen und den Rahmen zum weiß-pulvern schicken! Dauert ja nur so ca. 4 Wochen...! 

Sorry! 
Gerhard

Na, dann schau mer mal, ob das Radl bis zum WE bei Dir ist!


----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

Nönö, das bleibt so, ich gewöhne mich ganz fix wieder ans Schwarze!  

Ich fürchte dass es sich vor dem Wochenende nicht ausgehen wird, bin in Wien/Österreich zuhause.


----------



## loxa789 (22. April 2008)

Wien/Österreich wo sind da die Berge und glaubst du unsere deutschen Freunde  wissen nicht, dass Wien in Österreich liegt? 
Viel Spass mit dem Rad.
Loxa789


----------



## Unregistriert (23. April 2008)

Was ist "Österreich"?


----------



## thory (23. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> ....Eben rief mich ein freundlicher Canyon-Mitarbeiter an und erklärte mir man hat nun doch ein freies FR 9.0 in Sand Blasted Anodized und ob ich daran interessiert wäre.
> Wenn ja schicken Sie das Bike gleich los (ich zahle per Kreditkarte), wenn nicht bleibt es bei KW 19/20 für das weiße Torque.
> ....


na, vielleicht bist DU ja bald besitzer von 2 Torques


----------



## MasterAss (23. April 2008)

Hattest du jetzt nochmal bei Canyon nachgefragt oder was haste jetzt gemacht, Schifahrer?


----------



## joopen (23. April 2008)

Also ich muss Canyon hier mal ausdrücklich loben:
1. äußerst schnelle Lieferung, von Bestellung bis Lieferung 4 Tage (aber            
    Outlet)
2. ein Riss im Steuerrohr bemerkt. Sehr netter Kontakt mit der Hotline
3. Umbau auf neuen Rahmen mit anderer Farbe nach Wunsch innerhalb 16   
    Kalendertage inkl. des Transportes in 2 Richtungen


----------



## GerhardO (23. April 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was ist "Österreich"?



"Was ist Korsika?"
"Korsika ist der Alptraum der Römer - verstanden, mein Dicker?!"
"Ich bin nicht dein Dicker - und ich bin auch der Alptraum der Römer"

"Du bist leicht beleidigt - im Ernst - Du gefällst mir!"

Ave,
Gerhard


----------



## hopfer (23. April 2008)

HI
mal wieder was zum aufregen!
an meinem Canyon Torque ES 8.0 war vor zwei Wochen und zwei tagen       (Montag) der Dämpfer und Gabel liefen nicht mehr ganz rund also habe ich bei Canyon angerufen wie lange das Dauern würde (Montag) der Mitarbeiter sagte mir zwei Wochen und habe das Paket dann auch gleich verschickt 
zwei tage später am Mittwoch traf das Paket bei Canyon ein so und heute genau zwei Wochen nach Eintreffen des Paketes sagt mir doch glatt der Mitarbeiter am Tel. das sie das Paket frühestens in einer Woche erwarten. dann wollte ich wiesen ob sie denn gegen Aufpreis das Paket als 24h service in Auftrag bei der post geben könnten darauf antwortete der Mitarbeiter "Nö" dann fragte ich ob es denn einen ersatz Dämpfer gebe und/oder eine Gabel da sagte Der Mitarbeiter wieder "Nö" die Ersatz teile gebe es nicht! 
1. Ar_loch
2. Ar_löcher
3. Ich Fahre am 1. Mai in der früh zum Garda See

Habt ihr einen guten Lösung`s Vorschlag?

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (23. April 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> HI
> mal wieder was zum aufregen!
> an meinem Canyon Torque ES 8.0 war vor zwei Wochen und zwei tagen       (Montag) der Dämpfer und Gabel liefen nicht mehr ganz rund also habe ich bei Canyon angerufen wie lange das Dauern würde (Montag) der Mitarbeiter sagte mir zwei Wochen und habe das Paket dann auch gleich verschickt
> zwei tage später am Mittwoch traf das Paket bei Canyon ein so und heute genau zwei Wochen nach Eintreffen des Paketes sagt mir doch glatt der Mitarbeiter am Tel. das sie das Paket frühestens in einer Woche erwarten. dann wollte ich wiesen ob sie denn gegen Aufpreis das Paket als 24h service in Auftrag bei der post geben könnten darauf antwortete der Mitarbeiter "Nö" dann fragte ich ob es denn einen ersatz Dämpfer gebe und/oder eine Gabel da sagte Der Mitarbeiter wieder "Nö" die Ersatz teile gebe es nicht!
> ...



Warum hast die Teile überhaupt eingeschickt, was lief nicht rund ?


----------



## hopfer (23. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Warum hast die Teile überhaupt eingeschickt, was lief nicht rund ?



Der Dämpfer verlor langsam Luft (hätte man mit einer Dämpfer pumpe im Rucksack regeln Können)
Die Gabel federte nicht mehr Komplet aus und die Höhen verstelung funkte nicht mehr (wäre also noch wunderbar fahrbar gewesen alles nur Schönheit`s Fehler)

weil die mir was von zwei Wochen erzählt haben und sie haben ja drei zeit gehabt.

er sagte: Das sollte kein Problem seien in zwei Wochen sollten sie die teile wieder haben.
Geht`s noch?

LG Hopfer


----------



## pfohlenrolle (23. April 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer verlor langsam Luft (hätte man mit einer Dämpfer pumpe im Rucksack regeln Können)
> Die Gabel federte nicht mehr Komplet aus und die Höhen verstelung funkte nicht mehr (wäre also noch wunderbar fahrbar gewesen alles *nur Schönheit`s Fehler*)
> 
> *weil die mir was von zwei Wochen erzählt haben und sie haben ja drei zeit gehabt.*
> ...




Sorry für meinen Sarkasmus an dieser Stelle, aber ohne Witz selbst schuld !!!  

Vorallem "1. A...loch"
            "2. A...löcher"...

Gehts noch ???


----------



## cx-fahrer (23. April 2008)

Da würd ich mich auch aufregen. Ich glaub ich bestell mir mein nächstes Canyon erst dann wenn ichs nicht mehr brauche  

Wie ich schon oben schrieb: der Eine sagt dies der Andre das und verantwortlich fühlt sich keiner. 
Höchstens Staabi!



*P.S.: ich würde den Herrn Geschäftsführer verlangen und auf eines der Testbikes des Mountainbikecamps Gardasee bestehen!*


----------



## klaus_fusion (23. April 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> aber ohne Witz selbst schuld !!!



Seh ich anders. *v i e l l e i c h t* etwas leichtgläubig.
naja.



hopfer schrieb:


> 3. Ich Fahre am 1. Mai in der früh zum Garder See



Viel Spass dann am *Garder See*. Bike brauchste eh nicht, ist ja bekanntlich *kein Bike Revier*.


----------



## cos75 (23. April 2008)

Wenn du am 1. Mai biken willst, musst du schnell eine gebrauchte Gabel und Dämpfer kaufen und kannst später die Teile auf Ebay verticken. 
Deinen Monarch willst ja eh schon verkaufen.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (23. April 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich dieser Garder See??


----------



## schappi (23. April 2008)

Der liegt bei uns in Niedersachsen.
Ist ein Ausläufer des Steinhuder Meers
Gruß
Schappi
Ich weiß garnicht was man da mit einem Bike will ist so flach da reicht ein Holland Rad


----------



## Astaroth (23. April 2008)

Dere,
meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon: die Lieferung der Bikes ging ohne Probleme über die Bühne, wirklich TOP!
Nun brauche ich eine Dämpferbefestigungsschraube für mein Torque und die Herren von Canyon sind nicht fähig welche zu bestellen. Hab schon dreimal angerufen und jedesmal sagte man mir sie geben es dem Versand weiter und bestellen eine. Heute wieder angerufen und gefragt was nun mit meiner Schraube sei und wieder musste ich hören das meine Bestellung im System sei aber noch nicht bestellt ist. Ist schon komisch Canyon baut ein riesen Haus mit einem riesen Lager aber eine solch poppelige Schraube haben Sie nicht auf Lager. Mit welchen Schrauben werden den dann die 08er Torque´s zusammen gebaut? Find das ganze einen ziemlichen FLOP was sich hier Canyon erlaubt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (23. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Der liegt bei uns in Niedersachsen.
> Ist ein Ausläufer des Steinhuder Meers



Entspringt da nicht die Mosel 

Grüße vom Strandburger See

G.


----------



## hopfer (23. April 2008)

Findet ihr das toll euch lustig zu machen?
macht das spaß?
mal im ernst
wen es euch basiert heisst es dann wieder  
wen es jemand anderen Passiert ist es natürlich  

LG Hopfer


----------



## cx-fahrer (23. April 2008)

Das musst du schon ertragen. Rechtschreibung....

Es war aber sicher keine gute Idee von dir auf so eine vage Aussage irgendeines Hotlinemitarbeiters hin deinen Urlaub zu gefährden. 

Mach halt mal RICHTIG Druck, am Besten schriftlich. Die sollen dir ein Testbike geben, davon haben die doch sicher unten reichlich.


----------



## cos75 (23. April 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> mal im ernst



Also mein Tip war ja durchaus ernst gemeint und ist die einzig mögliche Lösung deines Problems.


----------



## hopfer (23. April 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Also mein Tip war ja durchaus ernst gemeint und ist die einzig mögliche Lösung deines Problems.


 der ist aber mit viel aufwand und geld verbunden.

wo wohnst du eigentlich in München?

LG Hopfer

Ps: gerade eben hat mir ein Canyon Mitarbeiter eine PN geschrieben mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (23. April 2008)

..also mir macht das Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshark (24. April 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Findet ihr das toll euch lustig zu machen?
> macht das spaß?
> mal im ernst
> LG Hopfer



Naja, lies mal deine letzten drei Posts, vergleiche sie mit geltenden Orthographie und/oder Grammatikregeln und stelle dir selbst die Frage, ob es nicht irgendwie verständlich ist, dass da irgendjemand 'nen Witz drüber reisst.


----------



## schifahrer (24. April 2008)

Hier ein kurzes Update:

Für mich sieht wohl alles nach einem Happy End aus!
Nachdem ich Herrn Staab übers Forum meine Daten und ergänzend noch andere Fakten durchgegeben hatte, rief mich am nächsten oder übernächsten (?) Tag wieder "mein"  Mitarbeiter an. Dies fand ich sehr gut, weil ich nicht noch einmal meine komplette Geschichte erzählen musste. 

Er teilte mir mit, dass er eine erfreuliche Nachricht hätte: Es sei noch genau EIN Rad in meiner größe gefunden worden - genau so, wie ich es anfangs bestellt hatte! Ohne nachfragen bekam ich nochmals einen ansehnlichen Preisnachlass, sodass ich insgesamt, trotz langem Warten, einen guten Deal gemacht habe. 

Nachdem die gewünschte Feder in die Gabel eingebaut wurde, ging das Rad einen Tag später in den Versand. Am gleichen rief mich der Mitarbeiter, der meine Bestellung begleitet hat nochmals an und teilte mir dies mit, sowie die DHL-Trackingnummer (ohne Nachfrage meinerseits)! 

Seit Samstag war der Status des Pakets auf der DHL-Homepage unverändert. Gestern Vormittag - ich war nach einem Arztbesuch zufällig für 5 Minuten zu Hause und gerade im Begriff zu gehen - klingelte der Bote! In meiner Wohnung dann ein Schreck: Das Paket war wohl hochkant transportiert worden und beim Umdrehen musste ich feststellen, dass ein Loch im Paket war, aus dem die schöne Formula-Bremse ragte! 
Zum Glück ist jedoch bis auf ein paar deutlich sichtbaren Kratzern im Chrom nichts passiert. Dafür kann Canyon aber nun wirklich nichts. 

Statt sofort zur Arbeit zu hetzen, habe ich das Rad in Ruhe "aufgebaut" ("Beim Arzt war viel los...") und festgestellt, dass alles komplett ist. 

Am Abend die erste kleine Ausfahrt:
Die Rahmengröße L passt mir (193cm, 94cm Innenbeinlänge) wesentlich besser, als M (Rad meines Bruders). Ich kann treten, ohne mit den Knien die Gänge zu wechseln  Tagestouren dürften kein Problem sein. 
Gabel und Dämpfer müssen noch richtig eingestellt und die Bremsen eingefahren werden. Für die Einstellung des Manitou sind aber wohl mind. 8 Semester Maschinenbau notwendig. Mal sehen, ob der Torque-Setup-Thread helfen kann. 

Ich kann's immer noch nicht so richtig glauben, welche Wendung die Geschichte genommen hat. Insgesamt passt wohl so alles perfekt: 
In Kürze läuft meine Saisonkarte fürs Skifahren aus und Anfang kommender Woche habe ich auch noch Geburtstag  Wenn das mal kein Timing ist! 
Außerdem ist mittlerweile auch die Gabel meines Bruders von Canyon zurück - einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt steht nichts mehr im Weg.

Fazit: Super Verarbeitung (vor allem vom Rahmen bin ich begeistert. Habe schon SX Trails gesehen, bei denen die Schweißnähte ziemlich schlimm ausgesehen haben - hier alles 1A!!) und Vormontage. Zwar insgesamt lange Wartezeit, aber das Fahregefühl lässt einiges wieder vergessen. 

Die Chancen, dass ich auch ein neues Rennrad bei Canyon kaufe, stehen zumindest nicht schlecht (leider sieht der neue Carbonrahmen ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus)!


----------



## Imothep (24. April 2008)

Klasse schifahrer, es geht doch!
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## GerhardO (24. April 2008)

Tshark schrieb:


> Naja, lies mal deine letzten drei Posts, vergleiche sie mit geltenden Orthographie und/oder Grammatikregeln und stelle dir selbst die Frage, ob es nicht irgendwie verständlich ist, dass da irgendjemand 'nen Witz drüber reisst.



Eben! Solange man nicht beleidigend wird. Im Gegenteil - freu Dich, dass Du was zur allgemeinen Aufmunterung beigetragen hast!

Ausserdem werd ich doch keinen FR 8.0 - Kollegen schief anmachen!!!

G.


----------



## Deleted 65779 (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

leider habe ich dieselben Erfahrungen wie Schifahrer machen müssen:

Anfang Januar Torque FR8.0 in Größe L, Farbe grün, 1950 EUR als "Zweit-Torque für die Eifel" bestellt. 
Dazu ein paar Pedale und OPTITUNE. Sollte zu Ostern mit nach Italien. Daher Outlet-Ware geordert. Laut Canyon ohne Wartezeit (siehe Homepage).

Zwei Tage später Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Flott. Preis jetzt doch nur 1849 EUR, gern gesehen. Lieferwoche sollte KW7/8 werden.

Eins direkt mal vorweg:
Leider musste ich ohne mein Torque nach Südtirol in den Osterurlaub fahren und habe auch immer noch keins.

In der 5. Woche fragte ich dann mal nach, ob der Termin bestehen bliebe. Momentan gebe es Probleme mit der Lieferbarkeit der RS-Feder für die Lyrik, Termin bleibe aber vorerst bestehen.

Die Nachricht, dass eine weitere Verzögerung einsetze, erhielt ich erst im Nachhinein, indem ich die COLDline anrief. Dort sagte man mir in der 11. KW (14.03.08) zuerst dann auch noch zu, der Liefertermin bleibe unverändert   bestehen. Also hätte ich es ja schon haben müssen... ???
Auf mein "hartnäckiges" Nachfragen hin, stellte sich dann heraus, dass mein Rad "aktiviert" worden sei und in der Werkstatt montiert werde. Es könne aber frühestens drei Werktage später versendet werden, also in der 12.KW. Da ich aber am Donnerstag der 12.KW aufbrechen wollte, fragte ich nach, ob ich es nicht abholen lassen könne. Schließlich habe ich meine Schwiegerfamilie in Koblenz. Die Möglichkeit einer Abholung müsse erst noch geklärt werden, ich würde im Laufe des Tages telefonisch in jedem Fall Bescheid bekommen. 

Bescheid bekam ich natürlich nicht. Ich rief dann am Mittwoch der 12.KW mal wieder an. Das Rad sei wohl noch in der Werkstatt, wurde mir mitgeteilt, Abholung könne nicht zugesagt werden.

Also fuhr ich ohne das Rad nach Südtirol. Am Freitag vor Ostern bekam ich dann dorst aufs Handy einen Anruf, das Rad sei leider "Fehlbestand"  und könne nicht ausgeliefert werden. Wodurch der Fehlbestand bedingt sei, wollte ich wissen. Die Antwort, wir ahnen es.....

   DER FEHLBESTAND IST DURCH DEN UMZUG BEDINGT!    

Dabei lernt jedes Kind: Das Haus verliert nix.

Erst nach Quengeln und Schimpfen bekam ich auf 2008er Räder 5% Skonto zugesagt und bestellte ein Torque ES7. Liefertermin allerdings 26./27.KW, ohne Gewähr  Bestellt habe ich erstmal nur,um Lieferzeit zu sparen, stornieren kann man ja immer noch, wie ich von Canyon gelernt habe.

Da ich, wie oben erwähnt, Verwandtschaft unten in Koblenz habe, welche selbst All Mountain/FR begeistert ist, und ich nicht VÖLLIG BESCHEUERT bin und ich mich schon gar nicht so einfach für BLÖD VERKAUFEN LASSE, bat ich meinen Schwipp-Schwager mal in die Koblenzer Straße zu fahren und nachzusehen.

Und ahnt ihr, was da stand?

Ja, genau. 
Ein Torque FR8 in Größe L in grün  allerdings mit geringsten Gebrauchsspuren.

Der Hammer daran: 
FÜR 2100 EURO, also DEUTLICH TEURER. 

Das erweckt in mir den Eindruck:
Versuchen wir lieber anlässlich TEUREM UMZUG die Räder, die wir billig im Netz verkauft haben, zu stornieren und stattdessen TEUER  VOR  ORT an den Mann zu bringen. 

Ganz allgemein noch dazu: 
Ich habe schon ein Torque3, mein Schwager ein MR2 und Torque2, anderer Schwager ein ES5.
Die Räder sind Spitze.

Trotzdem wird es hier wohl erlaubt recht sein, mal seinem Unmut über solche Taktiken der Firma zu berichten. Es ist eben NICHT immer alles nur Eitelsonnenschein.

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## bibi (28. April 2008)

also ich glaub ja, dass das firmenlogo und der ganze canyon font von kms team entwickelt ziemlich teuer war, da fällt der umzug kaum ins gewicht, höchstens organisatorisch.


----------



## Astra (28. April 2008)

Hallo Philipp,

klar kann man hier sagen, was man von verschiedenen Dingen hält, dafür ist das Forum ja auch da. Allerdings ist es für Canyon wirtschaftlich lukrativer ein Vorjahresmodell  in KW 5 zu verkaufen, als es in KW 16 für ein paar Euro mehr noch im Laden rumstehen zu haben. Die scheinen mit dem Umzug und allem was damit zusammenhangt tätsächlich organisatorische Schwierigkeiten (gehabt) zu haben, aber absichtlich ein Rad nicht zu verkaufen wäre ja Unsinn. Die Räder die anlässlich der Eröffnung z.T fast 20% reduziert waren wurden ja auch zu diesem Preis verkauft. 
Es ist einfach verwunderlich, wie lange Canyon braucht, so ein Geisterrad aus der Datenbank zu entfernen.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (29. April 2008)

Die hier geschilderten Probleme mit Canyon speziell beim Umzug kenne ich nur zu gut...

Ich steh im Outlet im schlendere an den Rahmen entlang und finde einen Rahmen der mir passen und gefallen würde. Nur 300 für nen ESX Rahmen wollen die Canyon Brüder dafür habe? Super, der ist gekauft denke ich!  
Stehe dann wartend an der Kasse und begucke mir das Teil etwas genauer und ziehe das Preisetikett auf dem Oberrohr bisschen hoch...doch was sehen meine Augen? => eine 2mm tiefe und 4cm langen Beule (eindeutig vom Bremshebeleinschlag).
Natürlich sofort den  Kollegen gefragt was das sei und warum die Beule mittels Preisschild verdeckt sei? => Stichwort Betrug!
Aussage vom Fachastronaut: "Ist doch nur ein Kratzer"   Wie bitte????? Kratzer? Is klar, kannste meiner Oma erzählen
Also Rahmen wieder zurück und weiter gesucht...upps, und siehe da, an der Wand hing ja noch einer! 
Bingo Ingo der ist gekauft...
Stehe wieder an der Kasse und... lalala...und sehe dann, auf der Umlenkwippe hinten links steht 145mm rechts aber 135mm Was ist denn das ???
Also wieder zurück zum Fachastronaut: "Kein Problem, ist nur ne Wippe vom Vorjahresmodell verbaut..." 
Ich wollte mich schon fast zufrieden geben, da musste ich erkennen, dass die Vorjahreswippe 2mm Spiel zur Hinterbaustrebe aufwies und man dadurch den Hinterbau um 5mm hin und her bewegen konnte.
Super STW- Wert dachte ich und gab entnervet den Rahmen den Canyon Fachastronaut zurück! 
Dummerweise hingen beide Rahmen einen Tag später wieder an der Wand zum Verkauf! Ohne entsprechenden Verweise auf Defekte! IMO wurden SIE wohl an den Mann / Frau gebracht, die wohl zukünftig nicht viel Spaß mit den Teilen haben werden...

Nix desto trotz bin ich mit meinen beiden anderen Canyon Bikes mehr als zufrieden, aber die Ware beim Umzug hätte genauer inspiziert werden müssen! Zudem sollte Canyon auf Studenten die mal nen Schlauch an einem Bonanzarad geflickt haben, lieber ganz verzichten!
 

Grüße
FPK


----------



## Unregistriert (30. April 2008)

FreePicsKlicker schrieb:


> blubb



Anhand deiner vorherigen Posts: Troll spotted...


----------



## androsch5378 (2. Mai 2008)

*!!!!!!!!WAHNSINN !!!!!!!!!!*

Ich hab ein TORQUE FRX und hab mir mein Schaltauge zerstört,am 14.04.2008 hab ich mir das Ersatzteil Online Bestellt (bei Canyon) und auch sofort per Onlineüberweisung BEZAHLT
.
Und Heute ist der *02.05.2008  und hab noch immer nicht mein ERSATZTEIL zugeschickt bekommen !!!!!!!!!!! Hab auch einige male Angerufen hab mir sagen lassen, ja ist in Arbeit oder ja hat gerade unser Haus verlassen ja,ja,ja.......Jetzt steht mein Bike schon seit 3 WOCHEN im Keller das WETTER ist SUPER und kann nicht Fahren. 


 *Allso ich Versteh einfach nicht was da so lange dauern kann bei einem Stinknormalen Ersatzteil (Schaltauge), das muss doch haufenweise im Lager rumliegen. 

Ich bin ziemlich *Angepisst* und über den *Service* bei *Canyon* kann ich nur eins sagen .....*SCHWACH,SCHWACH,SCHWACH......!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (2. Mai 2008)

Solche Dinge legt man sich auf Halde, dann entfällt die Warterei.


----------



## androsch5378 (2. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Solche Dinge legt man sich auf Halde, dann entfällt die Warterei.


Ja schon klar aber irgendwann muss ma mal Bestellen.
Hab mir eh gleich Reserve Schaltaugen Bestellt.

Nur darf das bei solchen Teilen nicht so Lange DAUERN   Verdammt noch mal


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar aber irgendwann muss ma mal Bestellen.


Da fällt mir ein: sag bitte Bescheid, falls dein Bruder oder du mal wieder was bei Canyon bestellen solltet. Dann bestell ich mir ein Ersatzschaltauge für mich mit und wir teilen uns die Versandkosten...


----------



## androsch5378 (2. Mai 2008)

Servas Flo,

Ja kein Problem, aber ich hoffe das ich jetzt mal ne Zeit 
nix mehr bei Canyon Bestellen muss. Da wirst nur Zornig weilst immer ne Ewigkeit
auf die Teile Warten musst.

bis denn     *andi*


----------



## Astaroth (2. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!WAHNSINN !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ich hab ein TORQUE FRX und hab mir mein Schaltauge zerstört,am 14.04.2008 hab ich mir das Ersatzteil Online Bestellt (bei Canyon) und auch sofort per Onlineüberweisung BEZAHLT
> .
> ...



Dere,
meine bestellte Dämpferbefestigungsschraube die ich vor ca. 4Wochen bestellt hab ist auch noch ned da


----------



## tiffybenton (3. Mai 2008)

bei meinem frx fahrwerks-problem (vorne optitune 91+ hinten standardfeder mit zugedreht 40% sag) hab ich NULL unterstützung von canyon bekommen.
verschiedene emails ohne antwort, canyon-mitarbeiter am telefon: "tja dazu kann ich auch nichts sagen"....
nicht mal die korrekte federhärte konnten die mir mitteilen.
vorne  ist es trotz gewichtsangabe meinerseits auch zu hart (20% sag), federweg wird nicht ausgenutzt.
ich finde es schlecht wenn so etwas wie optitune verkauft wird und das dann in dem flaggschiff der mtb-serie nicht funktioniert.
die lehre daraus kann ja nur sein, daß man die (guten) räder nur kaufen sollte wenn man selber von anfang an recherchieren, probieren und schrauben will.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> vorne  ist es trotz gewichtsangabe meinerseits auch zu hart (20% sag), federweg wird nicht ausgenutzt.
> ich finde es schlecht wenn so etwas wie optitune verkauft wird und das dann in dem flaggschiff der mtb-serie nicht funktioniert.


Der Haken ist: ob eine Feder "richtig" ist oder nicht, hängt (logischerweise...) nicht nur vom Gewicht des Fahrers, sondern ganz massiv von seiner *Fahrweise *ab.


----------



## tiffybenton (3. Mai 2008)

das ist sicher richtig! ich dachte so an 28-35% sag für freeride und leichten downhill.
das gelieferte setup taugt imho nur für cross country bei 20% dauergefälle 
ich finde schon, daß ich von canyon erwarten kann:
1.) daß ein neuer freerider auch als solcher einigermaßen funktioniert (ich hatte ja mein gewicht angegeben)
ODER
2.) daß canyon mich wenigstens unterstützt damit mein neuer freerider funktioniert.
keine antwort auf anfragen per email ist für mich einfach schlechter service.


----------



## androsch5378 (3. Mai 2008)

Ach das OPTITUNE bei unsren Bik´s (FRX) von Canyon  ist voll für´n AR****H. 

 Ich und mein Bruder haben uns sogar wider die Standard Feder in die Federgabel rein getan,  jetzt ist sie um einiges feinfühliger zu fahren, und im Hinterbau (Dämpfer) fahren wir mit einer 450 Feder bei einem Gewicht von ca 82-85kg. Die Originale 350 kannst voll Vergessen VIEL zu WEICH !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## androsch5378 (3. Mai 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> meine bestellte Dämpferbefestigungsschraube die ich vor ca. 4Wochen bestellt hab ist auch noch ned da



Mir einfach schleierhaft wo da das Problem liegt ??? Und Interessant währe zu wissen wie Bauen die denn die zik anderen (FRX) Bik´s zusammen ohne Dämpferschrauben.

Aber ich HOFFE das ich meine Ersatzteile nächste WOCHE bekomme, sonnst....................... ....... ........ ........ ........


----------



## Astaroth (4. Mai 2008)

androsch5378 schrieb:


> Mir einfach schleierhaft wo da das Problem liegt ??? Und Interessant währe zu wissen wie Bauen die denn die zik anderen (FRX) Bik´s zusammen ohne Dämpferschrauben.
> 
> Aber ich HOFFE das ich meine Ersatzteile nächste WOCHE bekomme, sonnst....................... ....... ........ ........ ........



Wüsste ich auch zu gerne wie sie die anderen FRX montieren?
Hab die alte Schraube wieder einigermaßen gerade gebogen den ich muss heut unbedingt an den Goaskopf den ansonsten dreh ich durch wenn ich ned biken kann.
Werd nächste Woche nochmals anrufen wo die Schraube den bleibt 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Imothep (4. Mai 2008)

Geradebiegen ist super!


----------



## Hot Wheels (4. Mai 2008)

Ich wart jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen auf meine K24
(Geberkolben defekt), sollte nach Angabe von Canyon 
auch ein bißchen schneller gehen. 
Ist bei dem geilen Wetter natürlich sehr ärgerlich .
Die haben die Bremse anscheinend doch zu Formula geschickt,
die Bearbeitungszeit liegt dann wohl auch nicht nur an Canyon.
Ich denke aber in den nächsten Tagen wird der Postbote bei mir
auf der Matte stehen.

Das Schaltauge ist übrigends ein Standartteil, bekommt man 
auch im normalen Handel.


----------



## Astaroth (4. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Geradebiegen ist super!



Ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich trau mich wetten wenn ich jetzt die Schraube ausbaue ist sie wieder krumm.


----------



## Imothep (5. Mai 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich trau mich wetten wenn ich jetzt die Schraube ausbaue ist sie wieder krumm.



Und glaube mir, mit jedem Mal nachbiegen wird sie umso schneller krumm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge ist übrigends ein Standartteil, bekommt man auch im normalen Handel.



Ein Schaltauge ist kein Standar*d*teil. Weist Du wieviele unterschiedliche Formen es davon gibt.
Da hat fast jeder Rahmenbauer sein eigenes Schaltauge. Warum das so ist wird wohl nie verraten werden ...    

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Kalle69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

will ja nichts sagen, aber man kann ja wohl schlecht ein Yellowstone mit einem AMS 125 K24 vergleichen. Da hättest Du von Canyon schon ein XC oder AM nehmen müssen um was vergleichbares zu haben. Meinste nicht auch? Dein Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. 

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Kalle69 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte dazu nichts mehr schreiben, aber bitte lest doch das geschriebene im Forum genauer durch, bevor hier solch Sachen wie: "will ja nichts sagen, aber man kann ja wohl schlecht ein Yellowstone mit einem AMS 125 K24 vergleichen. Da hättest Du von Canyon schon ein XC oder AM nehmen müssen um was vergleichbares zu haben. Meinste nicht auch? Dein Vergleich hinkt gewaltig" schreibt.

Ich vergleiche hier nicht das Yellowstone mit der AMS, sondern den Service beim Händler um die Ecke und einem Versender.Ist mir schon klar bei dem Preisunterschied, dass das eine das bessere ist!! Ich hab ja beide bezahlt und muss es ja wissen!! Oder? Nun aber Schluss mit der Kacke!!

Mfg Kalle


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2008)

was soll dir denn ein mitarbeiter von canyon sagen, wenn dir die handgelenke weh tun  liegt ja nicht unbedingt am rad... da ist es am käufer mal andere griffe oder ähnliches zu probieren.


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2008)

jap  man kann es auch echt übertreiben...schonmal andere griffe a la ergon probiert?


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. Mai 2008)

> Ein Schaltauge ist kein Standardteil. Weist Du wieviele unterschiedliche Formen es davon gibt.
> Da hat fast jeder Rahmenbauer sein eigenes Schaltauge. Warum das so ist wird wohl nie verraten werden ...



Hi !
Hier gibts zu dem Thema schon nen Thread, 
angeblich haben die bei H&S baugleiche Schaltaugen.
Die haben auf jeden Fall ne ziemlich gute Auswahl an verschiedenen
Schaltaugen, habe ich aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Wo man die sonst noch bekommen kann weiß ich nicht,
bestellen muß man die bei H&S auch, ob daß dann schneller geht
ist ne andere Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> meine bestellte Dämpferbefestigungsschraube die ich vor ca. 4Wochen bestellt hab ist auch noch ned da



Mein Problem hat sich erledigt hab mir von einem Kollegen eine neue Dämpferbuchse anfertigen lassen


----------



## Kalle69 (7. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal, wisst ihr eigentlich noch was ihr hier postet?
Ich habe damals zu dem Thema Erfahrungen mit Canyon meine Meinung gepostet und es ging weniger um meine Handgelenkschmerzen, sondern um den Service bei Canyon und dem Laden um die Ecke.
Ich denke einfach, daß hier einige Hirnlos ihre Kommentare abgeben.
Wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist klar im Vorteil!!!

So jetzt reicht es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2008)

bleib mal locker! als hirnlos muss ich mich von dir bestimmt nicht bezeichnen lassen! wegen handgelenkschmerzen den service des herstellers in anspruchzunehmen ist meiner meinung nach sehr kleinkariert. also geht es hier doch um handgelenkschmerzen. ja, es reicht! verkauf dein canyon und versuch dein glück im cube forum wenn dir vorher nicht der schädel wegen bluthochdruck platzt! 

achja, und wenn es um den service bei canyon ging, hast du dich ja reichlich kurz gefasst, von wegen "nach langem hin und her". was denn für ein hin und her? was hat dir der canyon-mitarbeiter denn empfohlen bevor er die von dir zitierte aussage getroffen hat? unter "langem hin und her" kann ich vieles deuten.


----------



## Kalle69 (7. Mai 2008)

Ahhhhh.

Darauf habe ich gewartet.
Jo, ich setze mich bestimmt verkehrt aufs Rad.
Das wird es sein!! Danke Mettwurst82 für deine Beiträge.
Ohne dich würde ich mich bestimmt noch in 10 Jahren am Sattel festhalten.
Ich war vielleicht schon im Radsportverein, da bist du noch mit Schaufelchen und Eimerchen im Sandkasten rumgestolpert!!

Naja so ist halt ein Forum!! Schade!!

Wenn man hier nicht seine Meinung und Erfahrungen schreiben kann, dann tut es mir Leid!!

Ausserdem, ja das Yellwostone habe ich schon verkauft.

Langes hin und her: Eh ich mit dem richtigen Mitarbeiter an der Hotline verbunden wurde und ich ihm nach meinem Ermessen meine Probleme erläutert habe.
Er fragte mich noch nach der Radkonfiguration ( Maßen und Gewicht) und war dann der Meinung das alles ok ist.
Und dann kam der Spruch: Ich hätte mich doch für ein anderes Modell entscheiden sollen!!

Warum Rechtfertige ich mich hier eigentlich?????


Das war es jetzt von mir aus zu diesem Thema!!


Mfg Der verkehrt auf dem Rad sitzender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bitte nicht streiten. Bringt doch nichts. Ich hatte auch nur laut gedacht. Sorry.

Wünsche Dir Kalle jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Cube. Sieht nämlich auch sehr gut aus.
Wenn es bei mir kein Canyon gewurden wäre, dann wäre auch ein AMS oder ein Stereo bei rausgekommen.

So Leute - weiter im Thema ...    

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Imothep (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe zu meinem Canyon eine Maverick-Sattelstütze bestellt. Das Rad kam an und die Sattelstütze war bereits montiert, aber die serienmäßige Thomson Elite fehlte.
Gestern eine kurze Mail geschrieben und die Jungs erstmal für die schnelle Lieferung vor geplantem Termin und das tolle einwandfreie Bike gelobt, und dann höflich nachgefragt.
Heute Antwortmail bekommen dass sie den Fall nochmal prüfen ließen und mir die Sattelstütze zügig und kostenfrei nachsenden.

So soll es sein, aber es kommt auch sehr auf die Ausdrucksweise an. Dort sitzen schließlich auch nur Menschen und sind den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigt Anrufe oder Mails entgegen zu nehmen, spätestens wenn der dritte Kunde hintereinander sich im Ton vergreift, kann der Nächste lange auf ein Entgegenkommen warten. Die Leute dort sind keine Roboter, sie können sich zwar bemühen jeden Kunden neutral zu behandeln, aber jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag.

So wie hier manche drohen und herumfluchen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen womit der Canyon-Support jeden Tag zurecht kommen muss... ich möchte nicht mit denen tauschen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2008)

man kann hier durchaus seine meinung kund tun, muss aber auch mit anderen meinungen/kritik rechnen. das noch lange kein grund beleidigend zu werden und direkt auf 180 zu gehen! deshalb: bleib mal locker!

jetzt würde mich mal noch interessieren, was du denn von canyon erwartest, was sie gegen deine handgelenkschmerzen tun könnten?


----------



## Imothep (7. Mai 2008)

Mir tut beim Biken immer der Arsch weh und würde mir von Canyon eine Ritzenmassage wünschen!


----------



## FreePicsKlicker (7. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Ich habe zu meinem Canyon eine Maverick-Sattelstütze bestellt. Das Rad kam an und die Sattelstütze war bereits montiert, aber die serienmäßige Thomson Elite fehlte.
> Gestern eine kurze Mail geschrieben und die Jungs erstmal für die schnelle Lieferung vor geplantem Termin und das tolle einwandfreie Bike gelobt, und dann höflich nachgefragt.
> Heute Antwortmail bekommen dass sie den Fall nochmal prüfen ließen und mir die Sattelstütze zügig und kostenfrei nachsenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## braintrust (7. Mai 2008)

Kalle69 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wisst ihr eigentlich noch was ihr hier postet?
> Ich habe damals zu dem Thema Erfahrungen mit Canyon meine Meinung gepostet und es ging weniger um meine Handgelenkschmerzen, sondern um den Service bei Canyon und dem Laden um die Ecke.
> Ich denke einfach, daß hier einige Hirnlos ihre Kommentare abgeben.
> Wer des Lesens mächtig ist, ist klar im Vorteil!!!
> ...


----------



## Jrsd (8. Mai 2008)

Lustige Sache, in der MB Juni Ausgabe gibt es der folgende Leserbrief:



> Vor drei Jahren habe ich mich für ein Canyon-MTB entschieden. Seitdem verfolge ich das Canyon-Support-Forum im Internet - und was sehe ich da? Die hochgelobte Firma Canyon ist nicht in der Lage, ihren Kunden an ihrem neuen Firmensitz eine Probefahrt anzubieten! War das am alten Firmensitz probemlos möglich, heißt es jetzt: "Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründe können wir zurzeit keine Probefahrten anbieten."[...]



Die MB-Antwort dazu:


> _Auf Nachfrage versicherte Canyon dass das Thema "Probefahrt" derzeit diskutiert wird. Haben auch Sie *gute oder schlechte* Erfahrungen mit Versendern gemacht? Schreiben Sie uns! MB wird die Versender mit Ihrer Kritik konfrontieren._



Ach, das würde mehr Sinn machen als diesen doofen Versendertest, die meine Meinung nach wenig Wert haben (und ich weiß nicht ob es für Canyon Sinn macht, so viel Stolz auf diesem Testsieg zu zeigen).


----------



## stivn.99 (8. Mai 2008)

*lol*
Und wenn ich dann den hier eingblendeten Banner sehe:
"Canyon Bikes. Die Saison ist längst gestartet - wann startest Du?"
Hmm... mal kurz überlegen. Heute bestellen dann könnte es im August losgehen


----------



## lobi (9. Mai 2008)

Ja,stimmt wohl so,aber ein wenig haben die sich ja verbessert!Anfrage 2005 waren im Mai viele Bikes ausverkauft!Und die Nachfrage ist ja noch gestiegen!Einige Modelle kannst ja kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (9. Mai 2008)

lobi schrieb:


> Ja,stimmt wohl so,aber ein wenig haben die sich ja verbessert!Anfrage 2005 waren im Mai viele Bikes ausverkauft!Und die Nachfrage ist ja noch gestiegen!Einige Modelle kannst ja kaufen!



Stimmt, aber es sind echt nur einige....einige über 90 Modelle und dazu als Expressbike   

http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

Ich musste jetzt auch mal den Service von Canyon in Anspruch nehmen. 
Mein Fox-Dämpfer quietscht, aber nur wenn ich das ProPedal benutze. Letzten Montag bei der Hotline angerufen. Heute kam ein Leihdämpfer (wurde mir von dem Mitarbeiter angeboten). Jetzt bin ich nur gespannt, wie lange ich auf die Reparatur warten muss.


----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

Canyon - Wartest Du noch oder bikst Du schon!!!!!!!!!

Ich lache mich schlapp über diese Firma und alle die trotz der bekannten Warterei bei ihr bestellen. Wenn ich das schon höre: Im Januar bestellt und Liefertermin KW> 20, der eh nicht eingehalten wird. 
Es gibt genug Alternativen (auch Versender). Ich verstehe nicht, wozu ihr euch denn Stress macht. Ehrlich. 

mfg

sep,
der mit seinem innerhalb 6 Tagen gelieferten Specialized Epic jetzt biken geht. Und der Dämpferschrauben innerhalb von Stunden von local Händler rangeschraubt kriegt. Naja...


----------



## Hot Wheels (9. Mai 2008)

Hab meine Bremse gestern wieder bekommen  !
Hat 3,5 Wochen gedauert.
Bißchen länger als ursprünglich versprochen, ist aber zu der 
Jahreszeit glaub ich immer ungünstig.
Die Bremse funktioniert jetzt wieder super, der
Druckpunkt ist wesentlich härter und das FCS bringt auch mehr,
kommt wahrscheinlich durchs entlüften.

@chaz bei Fox kannste auch ganz schön warten !
Auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee dir den Leihämpfer schicken 
zu lassen. 
Was haben die dir den für ne Zeitspanne gesagt ?

Die Wartezeiten nerven zwar, würd aber immer wieder
ein Canyon kaufen.
Ich hab meins für 1200 Euro aus dem Outlet ,
der Normalpreis lag bei 1400 Euro, für ein
gleichwertiges Cube AMS hätte ich 2000 - 2200 Euro
zahlen müssen.
Für das Geld bekommt man bei Canyon fast 2 Räder.


----------



## Hot Wheels (9. Mai 2008)

> Canyon - Wartest Du noch oder bikst Du schon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich lache mich schlapp über diese Firma und alle die trotz der bekannten Warterei bei ihr bestellen. Wenn ich das schon höre: Im Januar bestellt und Liefertermin KW> 20, der eh nicht eingehalten wird.
> Es gibt genug Alternativen (auch Versender). Ich verstehe nicht, wozu ihr euch denn Stress macht. Ehrlich.
> ...



Wenn bei deinem Poserteil die Bremse defekt
ist , schickt der Händler die auch zum Hersteller.
Da hilft es auch nichts wenn das Bike 3500 Eur kostet.


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

@ Hot Wheels: Eine Reparaturdauer haben die Canyon-Leute nicht genannt. Ich habe auch nicht danach gefragt, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Ist ja auch irgendwie egal. Ich habe ja einen Dämpfer... 

Und: Auch ich würde trotz aller Dinge, die man so über Canyon hört bzw. liest, immer wieder dort ein Bike holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

rs-sepl schrieb:


> Canyon - Wartest Du noch oder bikst Du schon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sep,
> der mit seinem innerhalb 6 Tagen gelieferten Specialized Epic jetzt biken geht. Und der Dämpferschrauben innerhalb von Stunden von local Händler rangeschraubt kriegt. Naja...



@ rs-sepl: Es sind auch nicht alle Specis sofort lieferbar! Frag mal nach...


----------



## Hot Wheels (9. Mai 2008)

Ist aber nur so nen Stahlfederteil oder ?
Die Tatsache das du nen Ersatzdämpfer bekommst läßt
schon einiges erahnen.

Aber wie gesagt beim Händler um die Ecke bekommst
du auch nicht mehr. Bei Canyon kannste dann noch ne Woche
drauf rechnen wegen der etwas komplizierten versenderrei


----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

@ hot wheels:

Naja, ein Poserteil ist ein Epic (2500 Eur) ja nun nicht, aber schön, wenn Du es so siehst. Die Sache hat auch nix mit Spec zu tun.

Wenn bei meinem Spec die Bremse futsch ist, dann kriege ich sofort ein Ersatzrad bzw. der Händler baut mir eine Ersatzbremse dran. Alles Dinge die evtl. auch bei Canyon gehen, nur die ZEIT Leute, die ZEIT!! Ich warte doch nicht Wochen auf Schrauben, Bikes und Bremsen.
Ihr lasst euch doch alle von Canyon verarschen!

mfg

sep


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

@ rs-sepl: Wenn man unbedingt nur das Negative sehen möchte, kann man schon solche Aussagen wie du machen. Es gibt aber auch genug Positives zu berichten. Mach´nicht nur alles runter, bevor du nicht auch einmal über den Tellerrand geschaut hast...


----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

@ chaz:
Richtig, deswegen muss man da auch rechtzeitig bestellen. Aber man bekommt die Kisten entweder schnell oder gar nicht. Es ist bekannt, dass speziell bei Spec die Bikes im Frühjahr schon "alle" sind. Da wird aber nicht so ein Affentheater gemacht. Es soll hier aber nicht um Spec gehen. Mir gehts eher um die Wartezeit. 

sep


----------



## Hot Wheels (9. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem Poserteil brauchst du nicht so ernst nehmen,
eigentlich sehe ich das  nicht so und ich gehör auch nicht
zu den Leuten die anderen sowas nicht gönnen.

Die günstigen Preise machen bei Canyon halt die Musik,
da nehmen halt viele Leute die Wartezeit in kauf.
Mein Bike war übrigends innerhalb von 1 Woche bei mir.
Mit der Dämpferschraube ist halt schon nen sehr extremes
Beispiel und auch für mich unverstänlich.


----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

@ chaz: Was hier an Positiven berichtet wird, sollte der NORMALzustand in der Beziehung Kunde - Händler sein. Hier sind die Leute ja schon zufrieden, wenn sie die Bike nach einigen Wochen bekommen. Natürlich sind hier im Forum mehrheitlich negative Berichte zufinden. Wer zufrieden ist, äußert das meistens nicht. 

sep


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

rs-sepl schrieb:


> @ chaz:
> Richtig, deswegen muss man da auch rechtzeitig bestellen. Aber man bekommt die Kisten entweder schnell oder gar nicht. Es ist bekannt, dass speziell bei Spec die Bikes im Frühjahr schon "alle" sind. Da wird aber nicht so ein Affentheater gemacht. Es soll hier aber nicht um Spec gehen. Mir gehts eher um die Wartezeit.
> 
> sep



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass das bei Canyon auch so ist bzw. war. Ich kenne mehrere Leute die ihre Bikes im Dez. 2007 (rechtzeitig genug ?) bestellt haben. Alle radeln schon fröhlich damit rum. Mein Rad kam 3 Wochen früher als zugesagt.


----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

Mhm, dann sollten die potentiellen Canyon-Kunden ihren Kauf wohl eher tätigen, oder? Mag sein, dass es so im Dez ist, aber spätestens, wenn der Frühling kommt, kommt Canyon mit der Nachfrage nicht mehr nach. Sind aber schon klasse Bikes. 

sep


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

rs-sepl schrieb:


> Sind aber schon klasse Bikes.
> 
> sep



Röchtöch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-sepl (9. Mai 2008)

Naja, eigentlich meinte ich ja das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis!  Oder, würdest Du Dir ein Canyon holen, wenn es "richtige" Händlerpreise wären?

sep


----------



## chaz (9. Mai 2008)

rs-sepl schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich meinte ich ja das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis!  Oder, würdest Du Dir ein Canyon holen, wenn es "richtige" Händlerpreise wären?
> 
> sep



Was spräche deiner Meinung dagegen? Da fällt mit gerade ein: Ein Freund, mit dem ich öfter fahre, hat auf sein Plastik-Carbon-Stumpjumper  auch ein halbes Jahr gewartet und wurde während seiner Leidenszeit mehrfach vertröstet. Kommt also nicht nur bei Canyon vor....


----------



## Kalle69 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich muss doch noch einmal was zu diesem Thema schreiben.

Ich hatte und habe nie vor Canyon oder andere Versender hier im Forum schlecht zu machen, wie es vielleicht einige hier Interpretieren.

Gegen die Qualität und die verbauten Komponenten  kann man wirklich nichts sagen.

Ich kann nur für mein jetzt ( verkauftes ) Yellowstone sprechen, für das ich beim Fahrradhändler ( Rad in dieser Ausstattung ) bestimmt locker 200 -300,- mehr bezahlen hätte können.

Lieferzeit: Gut kannte schon die langen Lieferzeiten ! Hab ende November bestellt und sollte es Mitte bis Ende März bekommen.
Rad kam dann aber doch schon Mitte Februar. Super!!

Da ich aus der Bergregion komme, lag teilweise noch Schnee, so das ich das Rad nicht lange genug Testen konnte.

Schnee war weg ( Umtauschrecht auch) und nach einer längeren Fahrt stellten sich doch raus, das die Einstellungen bzw. Geometrie nicht stimmen, obwohl ich alle Maße und Gewichte in das PERFECT POSITION SYSTEM eingegeben habe. Service Hotline ohne Erfolg.
Ja vielleicht hatte der Mitarbeiter am anderen Ende des Hörers schlechte Laune! Die habe ich auch manchmal ! Aber im Service am Kunden, kann ich das nicht bringen!! Sorry ! Bei uns in der Firma heisst es dann: Das ist Firmenschädigend.

Wenn ich höflich Frage, möchte ich auch eine höfliche Antwort.

Naja was solls man schwimmt ja nur so im Geld!! Fazit Rad mit Verlust Privat verkauft. 

Ich dagegen, kaufe jetzt nur noch beim Händler.

Konnte dort eine längere Probefahrt machen. Er sah auch meine Sitzposition und es würden auch Änderungen vorgenommen wie: breiterer Lenker und längerer Lenkervorbau, andere Pedalen, Sattel etc. alles kostenlos. Und wenns später noch irgendwo zwickt, kann ich jeder Zeit zu ihm kommen.

Aber jeder sollte da kaufen bzw. bestellen wo er es mag.
Wir sind ja ein freies Land.


Mfg Kalle


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Mai 2008)

Rückgaberecht hin oder her, wieviel Schnee lag denn, dass du nicht eine Probefahrt auf der Straße machen konntest? Denn eine ausgiebige Runde durchs Gelände und nacher zurückschicken ist eigentlich nicht drin. Da hätte gutes Wetter auch nicht mehr gebracht.


----------



## Kalle69 (10. Mai 2008)

Auf der Strasse bin ich schon gefahren und da war nix!! Die Probleme kamen erst im Gelände!!! Ist aber auch egal, denn das Rad hab ich nicht mehr!!

Mfg Kalle


----------



## Imothep (10. Mai 2008)

Super Story Kalle.


----------



## knicker (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir mitte April mein FR8.0 bestellt und Anfang Mai bekommen. Geiles Teil wenn da nicht der Dämpfer wäre, oder vielmehr das nach aussen abstehende Ventil der Hauptkammer. Direkt vor der ersten richtigen Tour ist es mir das Ventil dann abgebrochen. 

Jetzt kommt das beste, beim Anlehen an eine Bank !!!!
Könnt euch wahrscheinlich vorstellen wie angepisst ich war.

Ich hab natürlich direkt in der Werkstatt angerufen. "Müssen'se einschicken. Könnt ein schwerwiegendes Problem sein." 
Die Vorstellung das Bike wieder einzuschicken und geschätzte 2-3 Wochen warten zu müssen, nur damit die mir dann ein neues Ventil reindrehen, hat mir dann nicht zugesagt. Ich bin dann zum Fahrradhändler um die Ecke und hab es mir dann da bestellt. Wartezeit 4 Tage. 

mfg 
knicker


----------



## loxa789 (13. Mai 2008)

Hatte beim neuen Rad ne verbogene Bremsscheibe Postschaden. Canyon angerufen und Bremsscheibe zurückgesendet. Dauer etwa 8 Tage. War zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 65779 (19. Mai 2008)

"Nach oben schieb"

Mein Rad ist jetzt tatsächlich angekommen, angekündigt für KW26. Des passt scho. Eindruck: PERFEKT.

Nach ein bisschen modding mit Easton Havoc (keine DT, da zu weich) LRS mit 2.4er NN und XO statt XT; laut Federwaage 14,2kg, nur 300-400g mehr als mein Stumpi FSR Pro mit XTR/XO Antrieb und 819er UST Felgen mit 2.25er NN. Wozu hab ich den Stumpi eigtl. noch?

Fazit zu Canyon: 
Räder: perfekt, 
Verfügbarket: unzureichend
Service- und Sachbearbeiterkompetenz: unerträglich schlecht

Tipp: Qualifizierte Kräfte lohnen. Löhnen kommt von Lohnen...

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (19. Mai 2008)

... ich darf als neuling vielleicht auch mal was zu canyon sagen?!  

>interesse am AM 6/7, ggf auch ES 7/8. war auch oben im neuen store. nur katalog ist zu wenig an info. 
auch versender verdienen wohl ganz gut ... was ne hütte.. 

>beratung vor ort: MA1 groessenempfehlung: L, MA 2: xl !! etwas unsicher in sachen ausrüstung, insgesamt nett, einer vermittelte eher aushilfseindruck-sorry

> 2 tage später lieferzeitanfrage wegen bestellungsabgabe per email-3 tage nixx! 2. mail-nach 2 tagen -dann:  .."sorry, nicht lieferbar.." keine weitere bergründung!!

> dann hotline: 3 versuche meinerseits a >12 einheiten mit netter männerstimme , musik und verweis auf mögliche email-order, keinen erreicht

> jetzt wohl gänzlich ausverkauft ... in verschiedenen baureihen ???!!!

hat mich enttäuscht und geärgert, weil ich die bikes wirklich gut finde. aber der service geht noch nicht mal in D und bei den (guten)preisen. 

fazit: anderer anbieter, ggf eben auch handel. schade!


----------



## Astaroth (19. Mai 2008)

dasLasso schrieb:


> ... ich darf als neuling vielleicht auch mal was zu canyon sagen?!
> 
> >interesse am AM 6/7, ggf auch ES 7/8. war auch oben im neuen store. nur katalog ist zu wenig an info.
> auch versender verdienen wohl ganz gut ... was ne hütte..
> ...



Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben


----------



## dasLasso (19. Mai 2008)

.. oder kauft Specialized


----------



## Astaroth (19. Mai 2008)

Oder so


----------



## fÄlix (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich möcht hier auch mal kurz was beitragen.

am we hatte ich nach einer tour während dem putzen im steuerrohr einen riss entdeckt. fängt an der lagerschale an und geht dann senkrecht nach oben. nur ist der lack nicht verletzt was eigentlich auf einen materialfehler hindeutet. 
also gleich bei canyon angerufen und um rat gebeten. 
jetzt bekomm ich eine rückholschein und darf dann mein rad einschicken. 
ich bin mit dem rad zwar noch nie gestürzt und es ist mir auch noch nie umgemfallen aber es ist schon fast ein halbes jahr alt und hat auch schon gut kilometer gesammelt. 
mal sehen wie canyon das angeht. bis jetzt hatte ich ja noch nie ein prob mit ihnen, was bestellungen und sonstigen service betrifft.

ein bild werd ich bei gelegenheit auch mal reinstellen wenn ich es geschnallt hab wie's geht^^.

wenn sich canyon gemeldet hat gibt's mehr.

greeez


----------



## joopen (21. Mai 2008)

ich hatte ebenfalls einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Ohne Probleme Rahmen getauscht bekommen. Kann ich nur sagen: Super Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (23. Mai 2008)

... nun mal meine!!

Mitte Februar bestellt (Torque FR 8.0)...

... Montage, 19 - 20 KW

... geliefert, in der 19. KW ... o.K.!

Aber...

... falsche Gabel verbaut, anstatt "Lyrik Mission Control - die Motion!

keinem aufgefallen?

... kein Optitune geordert, da Standardfeder 63 - 72 kg drin sein "sollte" (wiege, fahrbereit, ca. 66 kg)!

Ist aber die von 72 - 81 kg drin ?

So, ... für die falsche Gabel sollte es einen Preisnachlass geben... zu dem die weichere Feder... wurde am 14.05. so besprochen! ... was hab ich, bis heute... weder, noch?

Mehrere Telefonate, mit Mitarbeitern von Canyon getätigt... mit "0" Erfolg... warte weiter !

... war das letzte Mal !!

gonzo


----------



## Max-The-Rider (24. Mai 2008)

@ gonzo: guck mal hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336852&highlight=Torque+Fr+8.0

Unabhängig davon wollte ich gerade auch nochmal mein kleine CANYON-Story zu besten geben. 

Ich hab mir auch vor geraumer Zeit (Mitte März) ein Nerve ESX 7.0 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Man könnte ja denken, dass die Outlet-Räder als Express-Bikes verkauft werden, also auch entsprechend schnell da sind, ist aber nicht so. Der Liefertermin war wurde zunächst 19/20 KW genannt. Ist ja auch okay soweit. Als dann aber gegen Ende der 20. Woche immer noch nichts von Canyon zu hören war, hab ich mich doch mal bemüht nach der Ursache zu fragen. 

An der Hotline hieß es dann, dass angeblich schon alle Teile dafür vorhanden sein müssten, es lediglich an der Montage haken würde. Folglich müsste er nochmal in der Montageabteilung nachfragen; Damit verabschiedete er sich mit dem Versprechen am nächsten Tag nochmal zurückzurufen, wenn klar wäre, wo das Problem liegt. 

2 Tage später rufe ich also nochmal an und Frage was mit dem Rückruf wäre. Jedoch konnte mir wieder ein anderer Mitarbeiter nicht sagen, was der erstere iniziiert hätte, da nichts unter der Auftragsnummer vermerkt sei. Er würde aber sicherheitshalber nochmal eine neue Anfrage an die Montage parallel starten. 

Am Abend des nächsten Tages rufe ich also nochmal an um nach einem Ergebnis zu fragen, woraufhin ich wieder mit der Auskunft, dass die Montageabteilung seit wohl schon einer Woche nicht mehr auf Anfragen reagiert, allerdings mit dem Versprechen, dass sich der wieder neue (dritte) Mitarbeiter persönlich "dranhängen" werde, vertröstet. Wochenende. Montag werde ich dann auch wirklich zurückgerufen.

Schon voller Vorfreude werde ich aber leider auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt, das Fahrrard GIBT ES LEIDER GARNICHT. Obwohl laut Mitarbeiter 1 schon alle Teile im Lager seien, gibt es das Bike einfach nicht. Gleicher Fall wie beim "schifahrer". Fehleintrag im Warensystem. 

Netter Weise wurden mir dann darauf hin ein Preisnachlass auf jedes belibige andere Canyon bike angeboten, welcher allerdings natürlich trotzdem nicht in die Nähe der Preis-Effizienz des ESX 7.0 gekommen wäre, welches 300 runtergesetzt war, da die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen falsch seien, was de facto relativ egal ist. (Mir zumindest) Ärgerlich.

Da es aber nun für mich keine wirkliche Alternative gibt, (Hinzu kmmmt: Gutes Wetter ist schon lange und bis die mir das Geld zurück-überwiesen haben sind auch wieder 2 Wochen verstrichen) habe ich mir also zähne-knirschend doch als Expressbike ein Fr 8.0 bestellt. Ich hoffe mal wenigstens das gibt es... 

Aber ich frage mich warum es 6 Wochen dauert um festzustellen, dass ein Fahrrad garnicht existent ist. Vor allem hätte es wohl auch keinen gestört, wenn ich mich nicht immer wieder gemeldet hätte... 

Canyon ist wohl doch mit relativer Vorsicht zu genießen, gerade im Outlet wobei ich auch gerade etwas geschockt bin, dass ich da ja anscheinend kein Einzelfall bin, der Opfer von Fehleinträgen in deren Warensystem geworden ist....

So long.. 
Max


----------



## gonzo63 (24. Mai 2008)

@Max Engelke...dieser Thread ist mir bekannt, schau du mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335393 ... dadurch wurde der Stein ins Rollen gebracht!

... will hier nichts schlecht machen, bin generell mit meinem Torque zufrieden! 

Aber, was da abgelaufen ist verstehe wer will ?

Erst durch erscheinen dieses o.a. Threads wurden wir, die Kunden, telefonisch darüber informiert und man bot uns den Preisnachlass an?

Erst dann wurde der Preis für das Bike gesenkt und auf Hinweis auch die Angabe zur verbauten Standardfeder geändert?

... ist schon komisch!

Ich hätte sofort das Optitune geordert, müßte jetzt nicht auf ne weichere Feder warten... die hoffentlich bald hier eintrifft!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## fanbau (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe meine Bikes immer bei Roseversand bestellt und war auch immer zufrieden. Nun stand wieder ein Neuerwerb ins Hause. Bei Gesprächen mit Bikerkollegen über Parts und Lieferant wurde ich auf das Grand Canyon aufmerksam.

Und so bestellte ich am 08.05.08 das Grand Canyon 9.0 LDT 
Am 15.05.08 traf die Bestellbestätigung, mit dem Liefertermin KW 24 (ab 09.06.08), ein.
Zu meiner Überraschung wurde mir aber das Bike schon am 17.05.08 geliefert.

Ich also das Bike zusammengebaut (ruck zuck) und schon bei der ersten Probefahrt hatte ich ein gutes Gefühl.

Am Freitag und Samstag ging es dann auf eine 2 tätige Tour (Teilstrecken auf Westweg ; Querweg Alpirsbach - Gengenbach ; Mittelweg). 200km bei 3600hm, 

Ich habe mich von Anfang an sehr wohl auf dem Grand Canyon gefühlt .

Überzeugt hat mich das Grand Canyon beim
Gewicht, Sattel (grandios), Federgabel, Schaltung und den Bremsen.

Schwachstellen: Konnte bis jetzt keine feststellen.


----------



## Khost (26. Mai 2008)

moin!

habe letzte woche mein torque fr 7 bekommen. beim zusammenbau fiel mir auf, dass das schaltwerk nicht parallel zum zahnkranz sitzt. war aber weniger schlimm, funzte trotzdem...  während der fahrt fing es dann an zu klappern, es war das schaltwerk das gegen den rahmen klopfte. angehalten, nachgeschaut, die fassung für das schaltauge war ausgenudelt. das schaltwerk lässt sich jetzt hin und her bewegen, sowieso komisch, dass das schaltauge rund ist, bei den miesten bikes ist es eckig und mit 2 schrauben montiert...  naja, bei canyon angerufen... ich werd es diese woche hinschicken, mal schauen was passiert. dieser schaden kann NUR geschweißt werden, wenn überhaupt. eigentlich müsste ich nen neuen rahmen bekommen! naja, abwarten,  ich werde berichten.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2008)

Ja sowas, das hab ich schon beim Auspacken gemerkt.    

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109286]
	
[/URL]


----------



## gonzo63 (28. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja sowas, das hab ich schon beim Auspacken gemerkt.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109286]
> 
> [/URL]



...das ist doch wohl ein Fake? 

So hast du dein Bike (den Rahmen) bekommen? ... wohl kaum ein neuer?

Normal ist, ausser die Laufräder und der Lenker, alles vormontiert! Wer baut, nach dem Auspacken, das Schaltwerk ab um solche Macken zu entdecken?
Da wäre mir die Macke im Ausfallende doch schon eher aufgefallen und ich hätte reagiert!

Glaube nicht das Canyon dir so ein Bike bzw. Rahmen geschickt hat !


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Ist aber leider wahr - die hatten das Schaltwerk ans Schaltauge geschraubt und das Bike so in den Karton gepackt.

Beim Auspacken war dann das Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk abgebrochen.    

PS: die schrauben das Schaltwerk immer dran, weil (und da gebe ich denen recht) die meisten Leute das nicht selber können.


----------



## gonzo63 (29. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber leider wahr - die hatten das Schaltwerk ans Schaltauge geschraubt und das Bike so in den Karton gepackt.
> 
> Beim Auspacken war dann das Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk abgebrochen.



... das ist ja wohl der Hammer!!

Hab so langsam den Eindruck das bei Canyon einiges schief läuft, hab ja nun (das beim ersten Kauf ) schon einiges erlebt!
Meine Feder hab ich, übrigens, auch noch nicht. Erst war sie im Versand, vorgestern stellt sich dann, plötzlich, raus das sie garnicht im Lager ist... erst bestellt werden muß?

... was man dann hier noch alles liest !!


----------



## gonzo63 (29. Mai 2008)

Philipp30 schrieb:


> Fazit zu Canyon:
> Räder: perfekt,
> Verfügbarket: unzureichend
> Service- und Sachbearbeiterkompetenz: unerträglich schlecht



.. würd gerne anders voten, stimme dem aber voll und ganz zu!!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Naja mal sehen, so wie der Karton aussah kann auch durchaus dhl schuld sein. 
Ich hoffe mal das die Zusage von der Hotline stimmt und ich in einer Woche das Ersatzteil ran habe. 
Vielleicht sollten sie am Design der Bikeguard-kartons etwas arbeiten?


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (29. Mai 2008)

sagt mal wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis ein bestellter Katalog versandt wird? Ich habe meinen vor 2 Wochen bestellt und es noch nichts gekommen ...


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Habe mal ne Frage an euch!?

Wie ist denn der Sattel  von	Selle Italia SLK Special Edition ?? Taugt der was?? Weil ich wollte meinen alten draufmachen und den neuen dann verkaufen. Weil die Farbe geht mir da nicht so ab.


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage an euch!?
> 
> Wie ist denn der Sattel  von	Selle Italia SLK Special Edition ?? Taugt der was?? Weil ich wollte meinen alten draufmachen und den neuen dann verkaufen. Weil die Farbe geht mir da nicht so ab.



Das ist ja mal eine Frage von deinem Ar...! 
Kann man wohl nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Ja sicher muss mein A...! da entscheiden  anders geht das ja auch nicht

Weil wie gesagt werde ich den dann evtl Verkaufen da ich das Bike ein bissel Individueller gestallten will


----------



## tiffybenton (29. Mai 2008)

nach 3 mal fahren (nichts heftiges dabei!) mußte ich mein torque frx wegen einiger mängel einschicken. heute kam es aus der reparatur zurück: der hinterbau macht schon beim auspacken aus dem karton knarzgeräusche. so laut, daß man es durchs telefon gut hören kann. verschiedene "tricks" der canyon werkstatt waren nicht erfolgreich.
ich möchte das fahrrad zurück geben denn jetzt muß es wieder zu canyon zurück..... von den 4 wochen, die ich es jetzt habe konnte ich eine woche drauf fahren.
der hotline-mitarbeiter kommentierte wie folgt: sie können das rad nicht einfach zurück geben. nach begutachtung der "gebrauchsspuren" werden wir eine "nutzungspauschale" erheben. "wenn ihnen das hin- und herschicken nicht gefällt dürfen sie eben kein versenderrad kaufen....."
eine adäquate lösung oder schlichtung der unterschiedlichen streitpositionen wurden abgelehnt. die einzige unterstützung, die ich bekommen werde, wird ein rückholschein sein.
unterschwellig wurde unterstellt, daß es nur meine schuld sein könne, denn das rad sei ja in perfektem zustand verschickt worden.
mir fehlen die worte. 
wenn jetzt kein wunder passiert werde ich sicher kein canyon-rad mehr kaufen.
mit meinem nerve war ich bisher zufrieden - allerdings gab es auch kein problem.
wieviel service und kundenfreundlichkeit man erwarten kann merkt man leider erst wenn es mal schwierig wird.


----------



## klaus_fusion (29. Mai 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> der hotline-mitarbeiter kommentierte wie folgt: sie können das rad nicht einfach zurück geben. nach begutachtung der "gebrauchsspuren" werden wir eine "nutzungspauschale" erheben. "wenn ihnen das hin- und herschicken nicht gefällt dürfen sie eben kein versenderrad kaufen....."
> eine adäquate lösung oder schlichtung der unterschiedlichen streitpositionen wurden abgelehnt.



Grundsätzlich musst du dem Hersteller mehrere Reperaturversuche zugestehen. Nach dem dritten Fehlgeschlagenen kannst du auf Rückabwiscklung des Kaufvertrages bestehen. Dann gilt Rad zurück gegen Geld.



Zu "gebrauchsspuren", dazu gab es vor kurzem ein Urteil das auch in D gilt.

http://www.jurablogs.com/de/-64

*EuGH (C-404/06): Umtausch defekter Geräte muss kostenlos sein -* Nachbesserung im deutschen Recht notwendig

EuGH: Umtausch defekter Geräte muss kostenlos sein Nachbesserung im deutschen Recht notwendig Verkäufer dürfen beim Austausch fehlerhafter Produkte keine Entschädigung dafür verlangen, dass die defekte Ware vorher benutzt worden ist. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) heute in einem wegweisenden Urteil entschieden. Anderslautende gesetzliche Regelungen in Deutschland seien mit dem höherrangigen europäischen Recht nicht vereinbar. ?Das Urteil schiebt der doppelten Benachteiligung von Verbrauchern einen Riegel vor?, begrüßt der Vorstand des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes Gerd Billen


----------



## tiffybenton (29. Mai 2008)

vielen dank für den hinweis!
natürlich kann canyon sich auf die rechtsposition zurückziehen und auf konfrontation gehen.
allerdings: ich war bisher ein froher canyon-kunde und hab auch immer die hinweise und tips aus der canyon-werkstatt beherzigt.
deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum canyon nicht prinzipiell alles daran setzt mir eine gute lösung anzubieten. antworten wie "wer weiß was sie zwischenzeitlich mit ihrem rad angestellt haben...."(heute aus dem "bikeguard" ausgepackt) lassen mich daran zweifeln, daß neben dem verkauf der räder noch etwas anderes interessiert. 
ergänzen möchte ich noch, daß die werkstatt-mitarbeiter bei den 3 telefonaten immer sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich waren.


----------



## stivn.99 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich muss es mal so sagen:
Wenn ich das ganze hier lese bin ich wirklich froh das ich die Bestellung für das FRX storniert habe.
Natürlich ist es ein gut ausgerüstetes Rad mit super Ausstattung und sicherlich sind die hier aufgeführten Beispiele in Relation zur Zahl der versendeten Bikes eine Ausnahme. Aber all das erzeugt schon beim Lesen ein ungutes Gefühl  
Da fahre ich doch lieber Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (29. Mai 2008)

ja, ein ungutes gefühl.
auch wenn es objektiv vielleicht nicht haltbar ist.
ich habe den spaß und das vertrauen in das rad verloren, 2900 euro für viel ärger, "nutzungspauschale" und eine woche besorgtes radfahren. traurig.


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Das ist schon echt hart was man da liest. Aber was ich dann nicht verstehe, das die dann nichts daran setzten den Kunden zu behalten. Also so wie ich das jetzt hier rausgelesen habe


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo, bin neu (Vorstell, Hutzieh),
möchte mal kurz meine Erfahrung mit Canyon schildern:
Habe jetzt mein zweites Canyon und es hat sowohl bei Lieferung, Abholung, Fahrbetrieb, als auch bei der Kommunikation keinerlei Probleme gegeben.
Die Marke Canyon scheint dermaßen beliebt und gefragt zu sein, daß man mein erstes Canyon schon nach 8 Monaten geklaut hat.
Man ist in meine Firma eingebrochen, anschließend in mein Büro und hat ausschließlich das Bike mitgenommen.
Laptop, Bargeldkassette und Digitalkamera wurden verschmäht.
Keine Einbruchspuren (waren wohl Profis).
Also wenn der/diejenigen es liest/lesen: Viel Spaß mit dem Rad-habt ein Superteil geklaut, Ihr Dreckhammel.
Hab jetzt ein neues, schöneres und besseres Ätsche Bätsche


----------



## vitello (29. Mai 2008)

Nun, vielleicht hat der Einbrecher einfach nur schnellstmöglich abhauen wollen ...du hast dich also der Mittäterschaft schuldig gemacht  

Meine Canyon-Erfahrung: zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung meines Spectral 9 verging keine Woche, telefonischer Kontakt und telefonische Umbestellung wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit (ich war zu dumm zum lesen) war ebenso problemlos. Verpackung war perfekt, keinerlei Schäden. Nach 3 Monaten exzessiven Fahrens (ca. 2000km und 30000hm) hatte mein spectral einen Lagerschaden am Hinterbau im Tretlagergehäuse (Radialgleitlager) ...die Werkstatthotline hatte ich auf Anhieb telefonisch erreicht und nach kurzer Erklrung meinte der ferundliche Serviceman dass er mich zurückrufe -er guckt mal in der Werkstatt ob die Lager vorrätig seien (ich dachte mir, naja, schaun wir mal -in 30 min ruf ich halt nochmal an). 10min später klingelt Telefon "Lager sind da, schicken wir ihnen zu". Und 7 Tage später hatte ich meine Lager (wäre schneller gegangen, musste baer aufs Postamt wegen Paket und ich nicht zuhause). Lager eingebaut und jetzt läufts wieder wie geschmiert. Ich muss dazu anmerken dass ich das Bike wirklich arg hergenommen hab (Matsch, Schnee, Regen -gab kaum eine Fahrt wo das Bike sauber geblieben ist und meine 93kg tragen halt ihr übriges bei -der 80kg-Otto-Normalo wird die Lager wohl kaum klein bekommen)

Meine Meinung: beim gebotenen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis muss man sich halt drauf einstellen dass es da evtl auch mal was zu schrauben gibt, aber das muss man sowiso (Kettenwechsel etc. pp.)
Für den ders nicht kann muss halt zum Händler und einen guten Batzen mehr Kohle investieren. Fürs gesparte such ich mir bald noch ein Zweitcanyon aus (was fürs richtig grobe)

Versandschäden kommen überall vor ....wenn man diese in jedem Fall vermeiden möchte würde halt allein für die Verpackung noch ein guter Aufschlag vonnöten sein (der Karton wie er jetzt ist kostet sicher auch schon ein halbes Vermögen)

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich fröhliches Weiterdiskutieren


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Mai 2008)

Sehr witzitsch! ( Danke Branco, danke Pavel)


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

vitello schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Versandschäden kommen überall vor ....wenn man diese in jedem Fall vermeiden möchte würde halt allein für die Verpackung noch ein guter Aufschlag vonnöten sein (der Karton wie er jetzt ist kostet sicher auch schon ein halbes Vermögen)...



Mein erstes Canyon 2004 hatte keinen Transportschaden und war sorgfältig verpackt. Z.B. war zwischen die Ausfallenden ein gebohrtes Stück Spanplatte mit dem Schnellspanner eingeklemmt, damit war der Rahmen nach unten abgestützt. 
Das war bei meinem zweiten Canyon 2006 schon nicht mehr so, und es hatte auch fette Kratzer, weil die Laufräder nur so im Karton lagen.

Dass nun das Schaltauge abgebrochen ist, scheint mir bei der fehlenden Abstützung des Rahmens nach unten (nur die eingeklebte Pappkante) fast logisch. Einmal kurz den Karton von der Rampe geworfen und ab ist das Teil. Naja. Da kann man auch einen stinknormalen Bikekarton nehmen, den muss man bei einem Ladenbike ja auch nicht mitbezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (29. Mai 2008)

Nun, mein Spectral kam im Februar diesen Jahres vorbildlichst verpackt bei mir an, also wie deines von 2004 mit Spanplatte zwischen den Ausfallenden und Laufräder durch Zwischnkarton bestens von den anderen Teilen isoliert. Ich konnte nicht klagen.


----------



## Tongadiluna (29. Mai 2008)

Meins kam vor zwei Wochen und war ebenfalls vorbildlich verpackt, also mit Spanplatte Kartonzwischenschicht und Transportkappen für die Naben.


----------



## gonzo63 (29. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber leider wahr ?
> 
> Beim Auspacken war dann das Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk abgebrochen.
> 
> PS: die schrauben das Schaltwerk immer dran, weil (und da gebe ich denen recht) die meisten Leute das nicht selber können.



.. wie soll das abbrechen? Müßten ja die 3 Schräubchen auch gebrochen sein! Hast du die, vor dem Foto, rausgebohrt?

.. war, wenn dann, neee gaaanz hohe Rampe !


Beim Wurf dran geblieben, beim Auspacken dann abgebrochen... Hallo??

Tut mir leid, kann´s einfach nicht nachvollziehen...


PS: ...ist echt enorm schwer, nen Schaltwerk anzubauen... für dich vielleicht?


----------



## Khost (30. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist aber leider wahr - die hatten das Schaltwerk ans Schaltauge geschraubt und das Bike so in den Karton gepackt.
> 
> Beim Auspacken war dann das Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk abgebrochen.
> 
> PS: die schrauben das Schaltwerk immer dran, weil (und da gebe ich denen recht) die meisten Leute das nicht selber können.



Jo, genau so ist es bei mir auch rausgebrochen gewesen. 
Wie war denn bitte dein Schaltwerk abgebrochen??? Es kann ja nicht am Rahmen montiert gewesen sein. 
Auf jeden fall kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass bei unsren Rahmen die Fassung fürs Schaltauge beim Transport beschädigt wurde, es sei denn die legen das SA in die fassung und fixieren dieses mit folie und klebeband. dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie das bei einem stoß rausbricht...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2008)

Also: *Das Schaltauge ist ja mit den drei Schräubchen in dem runden Ausfallende eingebaut*. 
Wenn das Bike nun OHNE eingebautes Hinterrad (Maxle) auf irgendwas drauffliegt (mit Schaltwerk dran oder nicht), können die Schräubchen abscheren, weil der einzige weitere Schutz gegen VERDREHEN ist dies dünne Alu der Aufnahme (wie Khost schon schrieb, ein rundes Ausfallende  ist etwas strange). 
Wenn dann das abgescherte Schaltauge nach unten wegklappt, biegts das Ausfallende auf. 
Ich war aber im Karton nicht mit drin und kann das daher nur so vermuten. Ist mir aber auch egal, was ihr Oberschlaumeier da nun denkt - Hauptsache ich bekomme bald eine neue Sitzstrebe und zwar nicht auf meine Kosten. 
Und wenn das Hinterrad drin ist, sollte die Konstruktion auch stabil genug sein, dass einem das nicht im Gelände passiert, das wär nämlich echt blöd. Aber ich werde sicherheitshalber mal ein Schaltauge und die Schräubchen in Reserve auf die erste Tour mitnehmen (dann).


----------



## TKBK (30. Mai 2008)

Sodele,

nun habe ich auch keine Lust mehr auf Canyon.

An meinem 3 Wochen alten XC5 ist das Auge der Wippe
vorne links ausgeschlagen (also Federbeinbefestigung oben)
Letzten Sonntag habe ich Bilder gemacht und gemailt, dass
ich schnellstmöglich eine neue Wippe mit Bolzen und Mutter haben möchte.
Am Montag morgen habe ich angerufen. Ja die mails waren da, ich sollte jedoch eigentlich
das Rad zurückschicken zum prüfen ob Garantie oder nicht.

Ich wollte aber nicht zurückschicken, weil das dann laut Hotline 3 Wochen dauert (incl. hin-/herschicken).
Also habe ich mit der Hotline ausdgemacht, dass ich Wippe, Bolzen
zugeschickt bekomme. Termin wird abgeklärt.
Darauf bekam ich keine Meldung mehr und natürlich auch keine Teile.
Also habe ich heute wieder mal (Mittwoch auch) angerufen und die Hotline befragt.
Es konnte mir nicht gesagt werden, ob eine Wippe verfügbar ist.
O-Ton :"das ist in Klärung"

Was muss denn da um Himmmels Willen alles geklärt werden ???
Ich will die Teile, egal ob Garantie oder nicht. Das hatte ich auch gesagt.
Und wenn Expressbikes verfügbar sind, dann sind auch Teile da !!!
Von mir aus aus 24h-Express. Das Zahl ich auch. Aber nein, das "ist ja in Klärung"

Und da heute Freitag ist werde ich auch dieses Wochenende nicht fahren können.
Montag Nachmittag fahre ich in Urlaub für 1 Woche.
Und ich wette, auch Montag werden keine Teile bei mir sein.

Super Service !!     

Ich bin auf 180.

TKBK


----------



## tiffybenton (30. Mai 2008)

ich reg mich immer noch über den satz "wenn ihnen das schicken zu umständlich ist - dürfen sie eben kein versenderrad kaufen." auf.
kann ich bei einem versender nicht darauf hoffen ein freeride-taugliches rad zu bekommen? zuerst bekomme ich ein untaugliches setup trotz korrrekter gewichtsangabe, nach defekt trotz beratung durch die werkstatt bekomme ich ein defektes rad zurück...
mein fahradbudget ist seit der bestellung im februar gebunden. gefahren bin ich seitdem 3mal während einer woche.
mir zu unterstellen ich sei selbst dafür verantwortlich (kein sturz, keine unsachgemäße behandlung!) finde ich bei einem neuen rad unverschämt.
ein versender-freerider funktioniert vielleicht wirklich nicht so gut wie ein lokal gekaufter (setup und wartungsaufwand). vielleicht funktioniert es auch nur bei canyon nicht.


----------



## Astra (30. Mai 2008)

TKBK schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> , ich sollte jedoch eigentlich
> das Rad zurückschicken zum prüfen ob Garantie oder nicht.
> ...



also ich finde diese Forderung schon frech, um nicht zu sagen unverschämt. Es ist doch vollkommen normal, dass man demjenigen an den man einen Ersatzanspruch stellt auch die Möglichkeit gibt, dieses zu prüfen. Ein Hersteller, kann doch nicht einfach an irgendjemanden der anruft irgendwelche Neuteile rausschicken. Ich denke, das könnte man sicherlich auf eine Woche abkürzen, wenn du das Rad hinbringst und dann einen Abholtermin vereinbarst. Dass der Direktversand nicht nur Vorteile hat ist ja jedem bekannt.


----------



## TKBK (30. Mai 2008)

ich hatte doch gesagt, dass es mir wurscht ist,
ob Garantie oder nicht. Hauptsache schnell.
Das ist doch für Canyon umso besser. Teile rausschicken
und fertig. Wenn man Anhand meiner ausführlichen Bilddoku
und dem Rücksenden der def. Teile keine Garantie leisten möchte oder
will oder kann, kann ich das akzeptieren und bezahle die Teile selbstverständlich. Auch das hatte ich deutlich gemacht.

Also bitte genau lesen, was ich schreibe.

TKBK


----------



## vitello (30. Mai 2008)

Ich kann die aufregung verstehen, denn mein Bike wollte ich auch nicht zurückschicken da ich nicht 3 Wochen drauf verzichten kann/konnte. Bei mir warens halt nur ein paar Lager. Und was es bei nem 3 Wochen "alten" Bike zu "klären" gibt ist mir nicht wirklich klar. Die Wippe kostet sicher kein Vermögen und durch einen kulanten und schnellen Austusch wäre jeder glücklich gewesen. Mit dem Hin- und Herschicken hat Canyon ja noch mehr Aufwand. Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (30. Mai 2008)

Das ist ja ärgerlich. Ich vermute mal, dass die Wippe schon eingebaut sind wo die Rahmen hergestellt sind, und deswegen hat Canyon die Teile nicht auf Lager im Koblenz. Auch wenn meine Vermutung richtig wäre, würde es trotzdem die schlechte Kommunikation nicht entschuldigen...


----------



## QUADRAL (30. Mai 2008)

Also in deinem Fall ist es wohl echt ziemlich dumm gelaufen, da wär ich auch ausgerastet. Die Warterei ist bei sowas einfach noch am schlimmsten.

Ich kann aber auch nur gutes berichten, wobei Canyon für mich auch kein Versender ist, da ich von der Mosel komme. Rad Probe gefahren, früh genug bestellt, persönlich abgeholt und alles bestens. Super Rad. Jetzt war gestern mein Dämpfer im Arsch (Monarch 4.2), die Dichtung vom Ventil war undicht. 

Also ab in die Werkstatt. Zuerst hieß es einschicken (hatte ich auch gedacht, und ich hab Urlaub), aber der Schrauber wollte nochmal kurz mit einem Kollegen danach gucken. Dann war das Ding in 10 min repariert. War halt echt nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber hat mich hats tierisch gefreut, war heute wieder unterwegs. Kann nur positives berichten.

Weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich mir ein Fahrrad bestellen würde.......


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Mai 2008)

Mein Problem: Beginnender Rost am Oberrohr im Bereich der Gussets unterhalb des Lacks (eines 13monate alten (!!!) XC4s) !!!!

Meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon:

Werkstatt/Service reagiert überhaupt nicht wenn es darum geht Garantieleistungen zu erbringen. Sachverhalt und Fotos wurden wie gewünscht nach verhalten freundlichem Telefonat vor 2 Wochen zugeschickt. Die Sache ist eindeutig. Es wurde in der Zwischenzeit mehrmalig per mail erinnert und auch Herr Staab ist eingeweiht. Keine Reaktion. Wie soll man sowas deuten? Hat Canyon keine Lust oder ein generelles Problem mit einer Serie der XCs?? Urlaubszeit oder Stress? Wäre eine Ausrede, denn eine Empfangsbestätigung kann jede hotline bringen. So aber bekommt das Ganze bei einem durchaus zufriedenen Kunden einen nebulösen Charakter. Will man Sachen aussitzen?


Ich hoffe, da passiert was. Ich werde die Sache nicht auf sich beruhen lassen und dazu noch mal am Montag anrufen und falls notwendig einen life-thread mit Bildern etc. dafür starten. To be continued.

Stellungnahme seitens offizieller oder eine PM wäre vorzüglich (falls hier überhaupt noch mitgelesen wird).

Sven

@TKBK...ich fühl mit Dir


----------



## vitello (31. Mai 2008)

@Sven ....Winterfahrer? Streusalz ist ein übles Medium. Da wird auch Aluminium zum "Alteisen". Prinzipiell kann auch schon ganz normaler Schweis für ein Rostproblem sorgen.

Mir hats mein damaliges Ghost auch ganz schön zerfressen. In diesem Jahr werd ich vor der Winterperiode die rostanfälligen Stellen ganz einfach mit Wachs einsudeln (danke Kohlerahmen bleibt wenigstens der rostfrei). Ansonsten seh ich solche Sachen erst wenn ich mein Bike wasche, zu 95% der Zeit des Jahres ist´s einheitlich schlammbraun.

Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder hier rein damit wir deinen Gefühlsausbrauch verstehen können (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Peter K (31. Mai 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> nach 3 mal fahren (nichts heftiges dabei!) mußte ich mein torque frx wegen einiger mängel einschicken. heute kam es aus der reparatur zurück: der hinterbau macht schon beim auspacken aus dem karton knarzgeräusche. so laut, daß man es durchs telefon gut hören kann. verschiedene "tricks" der canyon werkstatt waren nicht erfolgreich.
> ich möchte das fahrrad zurück geben denn jetzt muß es wieder zu canyon zurück..... von den 4 wochen, die ich es jetzt habe konnte ich eine woche drauf fahren.
> der hotline-mitarbeiter kommentierte wie folgt: sie können das rad nicht einfach zurück geben. nach begutachtung der "gebrauchsspuren" werden wir eine "nutzungspauschale" erheben. "wenn ihnen das hin- und herschicken nicht gefällt dürfen sie eben kein versenderrad kaufen....."
> eine adäquate lösung oder schlichtung der unterschiedlichen streitpositionen wurden abgelehnt. die einzige unterstützung, die ich bekommen werde, wird ein rückholschein sein.
> ...



Zum Thema Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit könnte man sicher einiges publizieren. Der Versender, egal wie er heisst, muss nicht zwangsläufig einen schlechten Service liefern. Die Hin-und Hersenderei ist halt etwas zeitaufwendiger. Über diese Tatsache sollte man sich aber vor dem Kauf im Klaren sein. Darüber kann man nicht lamentieren, wenn man sich für ein "Versenderbike" entschieden hat. Ich habe meine Erfahrungen übrigens mit Versandhandel und Vororthändlern gemacht und diese sprechen nicht nur positiv für den Händler an der Ecke. Da kann man auch ins Klo greifen und dies bemerkt man halt auch erst dann, wenn man wirklich ein Problem hat.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Mai 2008)

vitello schrieb:


> @Sven ....Winterfahrer? Streusalz ist ein übles Medium. Da wird auch Aluminium zum "Alteisen". Prinzipiell kann auch schon ganz normaler Schweis für ein Rostproblem sorgen.
> 
> Mir hats mein damaliges Ghost auch ganz schön zerfressen. In diesem Jahr werd ich vor der Winterperiode die rostanfälligen Stellen ganz einfach mit Wachs einsudeln (danke Kohlerahmen bleibt wenigstens der rostfrei). Ansonsten seh ich solche Sachen erst wenn ich mein Bike wasche, zu 95% der Zeit des Jahres ist´s einheitlich schlammbraun.
> 
> Stell doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder hier rein damit wir deinen Gefühlsausbrauch verstehen können (oder auch nicht)



Hey vitello,
Streusalz kann nicht sein. Ich fahre nur unbefestigte Wege und gestreut wurde hier schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mangels Winter.
Meine Räder bekommen zudem alle Wachs...schon seit Jahren. Vorher werden sie gesäubert, geölt und getrocknet...fast nach jeder Tour. Sowas wie beim Canyon ist mir noch nie passiert. Ich fahre ein 20 Jahre altes Müsing, ein OCCP, ein Bianchi, ein on-one....alles über das ganze Jahr...der Lack sieht bei allen bikes bei gleicher Pflege noch immer aus wie eine EINS!!

Die Rostpickel sind zudem vorrangig im Bereich der Gussetts kurz vorm Steuerrohr und unterhalb der Sattelstütze auf dem Oberrohr...logisch wäre eine gleichmäßige Verteilung über das ganze Oberrohr. Ich gehe daher davon aus, daß der Rost von innen von Strahlgutresten stammt, die vor dem Eloxalprozess bei den Gussets nicht entfernt wurden...hier sammelt sich immer einiges an....ist also unsaubere Arbeit. Ansonsten darf es nicht sein, daß normaler Gebrauch, auch wenn Schweiß angreift, den Lack ablösen lässt. Wie mans dreht und wendet, das ist imho eine fehlerhafte Oberflächenbeschichtung.

Dies habe ich auch Canyon mitgeteilt.

Bilder werde ich dann reinstellen, wenn ich mit Canyon am Montag telefoniert habe. Mir geht es in erster Linie um eine gütliche Einigung und die Wahrung meiner Garantieansprüche.

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege Canyon eine Chance auf Reaktion einräumen bevor ich weitere Schritte einleite.

Mfg. Sven


----------



## TKBK (31. Mai 2008)

Damit es vollständig ist :

Gestern kurz vor 17:00 Uhr bekam ich dann doch den
am Mittag versprochenen Rückruf von der Hotline.
Es sind nun doch Teile verfügbar. Diese werden am nächsten Montag
in den Versand gehen.
Also geht es bei entsprechenden Dingen durchaus auch ohne Rücksenden
des Rades, was ja auch wirklich Unsinn wäre wenn man selber
schrauben kann.

Wenn ich dann am Montag in 1 Woche aus dem Urlaub zurück bin
habe ich die Teile dann bestimmt im Briefkasten.

Es wird wohl kostenlos für mich sein. Das ist sehr in Ordnung.

Bleibt der schale Geschmack der sehr schleppenden
und nicht kundenfreundlichen Bearbeitung. Ganz zu schweigen
von der Nichtbeantwortung der mails und nicht eingehaltener
Rückrufe.

Wenn ich das mit meinen Kunden so mache kann ich den
Laden in spätestens 6 Monaten zusperren und die Konkurrenz
erweitert. Wir haben auch Samstags Service und wenn´s klemmt
auch 24h-Express (wenn den der Kunde bezahlen möchte).

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...
> Die Rostpickel sind zudem vorrangig im Bereich der Gussetts kurz vorm Steuerrohr und unterhalb der Sattelstütze auf dem Oberrohr...logisch wäre eine gleichmäßige Verteilung über das ganze Oberrohr. Ich gehe daher davon aus, daß der Rost von innen von Strahlgutresten stammt, die vor dem *Eloxalprozess *bei den Gussets nicht entfernt wurden......darf es nicht sein, daß normaler Gebrauch, auch wenn Schweiß angreift, den *Lack* ablösen lässt. Wie mans dreht und wendet, das ist imho eine fehlerhafte Oberflächenbeschichtung.



Was nun ich dachte ein XC4 ist nur *lackiert*? 
Wie sieht denn die Korrosion (rosten tut Alu nicht) aus? Lack geht ab und weisses Pulver bröselt raus?
Das sind nicht etwa nur Spritzer vom Schweissdraht oder Fliegendreck unterm Lack? 
Mach doch mal bitte ein genaues Foto.


----------



## Tongadiluna (31. Mai 2008)

@TKBK
Ich möchte Dich jetzt nicht unbedingt von Deiner angedeuteten Euphoriewelle `runterholen aber ich habe gestern mit Canyon telefoniert, da ich nunmehr 2 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang auf ein paar Klamotten warte.
Aussage des freundlichen Mitarbeiters: "Ach ja, wir haben hier momentan einen Kleinen Stau/Problem im Warenausgang. Ihre Ware wird heute oder Montag oder Dienstag aber `rausgeschickt"
Ist doch `mal ne konkrete Aussage.
Ich wünsche Dir nur, Daß Deine Parts nicht auch im Warenausgangstau festhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was nun ich dachte ein XC4 ist nur *lackiert*?
> Wie sieht denn die Korrosion (rosten tut Alu nicht) aus? Lack geht ab und weisses Pulver bröselt raus?
> Das sind nicht etwa nur Spritzer vom Schweissdraht oder Fliegendreck unterm Lack?
> Mach doch mal bitte ein genaues Foto.



Nur lackiert? Wohl kaum. Unterm dem schwarzen Lack ist eine weisse Grundierung. Ansonsten können Strahlgutreste rosten und dann platzt der Lack von innen ab. Schweissdraht/Fliegendreck? Keine Ahnung. Es ist aber durchaus möglich, daß der behandelte Roh-Rahmen nicht ordentlich von irgendwas metallischem gesäubert und nicht trocken genug vor dem Lackieren gelagert wurde. So eine Vermutung. Dann bleibt die Feuchtigkeit eingeschlossen und irgendwann kommt sie raus.

Ansonsten gibt es Fotos aber wie ich schon schrieb:


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ..Bilder werde ich dann reinstellen, wenn ich mit Canyon am Montag telefoniert habe. Mir geht es in erster Linie um eine gütliche Einigung und die Wahrung meiner Garantieansprüche.
> 
> Ich möchte auf diesem Wege Canyon eine Chance auf Reaktion einräumen bevor ich weitere Schritte einleite.
> 
> Mfg. Sven


----------



## TKBK (1. Juni 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> @TKBK
> Ich möchte Dich jetzt nicht unbedingt von Deiner angedeuteten Euphoriewelle `runterholen aber ich habe gestern mit Canyon telefoniert, da ich nunmehr 2 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang auf ein paar Klamotten warte.
> Aussage des freundlichen Mitarbeiters: "Ach ja, wir haben hier momentan einen Kleinen Stau/Problem im Warenausgang. Ihre Ware wird heute oder Montag oder Dienstag aber `rausgeschickt"
> Ist doch `mal ne konkrete Aussage.
> Ich wünsche Dir nur, Daß Deine Parts nicht auch im Warenausgangstau festhängen.



Da ich vor meinem Urlaub eh nichts mehr bekomme
ist das auch noch wurscht. Man könnte zu Fatalismus neigen. 
Aber Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> @TKBK
> Ich möchte Dich jetzt nicht unbedingt von Deiner angedeuteten Euphoriewelle `runterholen aber ich habe gestern mit Canyon telefoniert, da ich nunmehr 2 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang auf ein paar Klamotten warte.
> Aussage des freundlichen Mitarbeiters: "Ach ja, wir haben hier momentan einen Kleinen Stau/Problem im Warenausgang. Ihre Ware wird heute oder Montag oder Dienstag aber `rausgeschickt"
> Ist doch `mal ne konkrete Aussage.
> Ich wünsche Dir nur, Daß Deine Parts nicht auch im Warenausgangstau festhängen.



Heute wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß der mail-server letzte Woche abgestürzt ist und sich daher einiges angesammelt hat. Es soll diese Woche Antworten auf mails geben...es bleibt spannend und staut sich überall. Wenn ich nächste Woche nicht Urlaub hätte, wäre ich schlechter drauf


----------



## Tongadiluna (2. Juni 2008)

Mach doch in Koblenz Urlaub, dann kannst Du denen persönlich`mal zeigen, wo der Bartel den Most holt!


----------



## tiffybenton (2. Juni 2008)

donnerstag nachmittag mit der "hotline" telefoniert, rückholschein ist noch nicht angekommen.
sollte sofort rausgehen...


----------



## tiffybenton (2. Juni 2008)

auf email-anfrage habe ich auch vor einigen wochen schon keine antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (3. Juni 2008)

noch immer kein rückholschein! wieder die hotline: "müßte aber rausgegangen sein...."
vor ablauf einer woche nach reklamation wird es also nicht zurück gehen. was dann weiter passiert wird ja erst nach "begutachtung" in koblenz entschieden.
fahren kann ich aber auch nicht wegen der "gebrauchsspuren" und der ggf. fälligen "nutzungspauschale".
ich idiot hab noch auf eine lösung gehofft, die den namen service verdient.
wenn sie es nicht zurück nehmen verkauf ich es privat. nie wieder canyon.
(einzelfall interessiert eh keinen).
meinem besten freund hatte ich ein nerve am empfohlen. zum glück hatte er sich noch nicht dafür entschieden.


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Juni 2008)

Hey, ihr wollt ein gutes Bike, wollt Geld sparen, habt Werkzeug und wisst wie damit umzugehen => Versender-Bike wie z.B. www.Canyon.de

Ihr wollt Geld sparen, habt kein Werkzeug oder Ahnung von Bike-Reparaturen und wollt euer Bike nicht zwei bis sieben Wochen für eine Reparatur missen => Bike-Händler um die Ecke

So funktioniert das!


----------



## vitello (4. Juni 2008)

@Monsterwade ...ich glaube du hast die Problematik die z.B. TKBK durchleben muss nicht ganz verstanden

Ums kurz zu machen "so funktioniert das eben nicht"


----------



## fÄlix (6. Juni 2008)

eeeek mein rad kommt zurück!

habs am letzten freitag wegen einem riss im steuerrohr eingeschickt und hab jetzt einen neuen rahmen bekommen und seit gestern ist es wieder auf dem nachhause weg

es hat zwar etwas gedauert bis ich meine rückholschein bekokmmen hab aber dafür ist der rahmenaustausch innerhalb von 7 einschließlich versand mal sehr geil!!

canyon ist also doch nicht ganz so schlecht was den service betrifft

greeez


----------



## tiffybenton (6. Juni 2008)

ich hab an tag 8 nach reklamation noch keinen rückholschein - nachdem ich mich mit dem hotline mitarbeiter wegen seiner aussagen zu nutzungsgebühr und gebrauchsspuren gestritten habe. 
bestimmt zufall


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Juni 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> ich hab an tag 8 nach reklamation noch keinen rückholschein - nachdem ich mich mit dem hotline mitarbeiter wegen seiner aussagen zu nutzungsgebühr und gebrauchsspuren gestritten habe.
> bestimmt zufall





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...." Mailserver-Ausfall...Es soll diese Woche Antworten auf mails geben...



...und ich war freundlich und es hat auch nichts genützt. Seit 3 Wochen bekommen ich keine Antwort/feedback auf mein Problem. Ich fühl mich hingehalten mit einer mittlerweile unglaubwürdigen Entschuldigung.

(....Wer technisch einigermassen versiert ist, weiß, daß E-Mails, die sich bei einem Crash auf einem Mailserver befinden, unwiderruflich verloren sind oder eingehende E-Mails zurückgewiesen werden, da sie den Empfänger nicht erreicht haben...)

Ich rufe Montag nochmal an und bin gespannt, was man sich für die nächste Woche ausgedacht hat.


----------



## ralu (6. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ....
> (....Wer technisch einigermassen versiert ist, weiß, daß E-Mails, die sich bei einem Crash auf einem Mailserver befinden, unwiderruflich verloren sind oder eingehende E-Mails zurückgewiesen werden, da sie den Empfänger nicht erreicht haben...)
> .....



Nana mal nicht so vorschnell,ein Mailserver Ausfall bedeutet nicht unmittelbar, dass Daten (Mails) verloren gehen


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Seit 3 Wochen bekommen ich keine Antwort/feedback auf mein Problem.



Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wenn ich so etwas lese. Wer sich 3 Wochen hinhalten lässt, ist in der Regel selber schuld. Es hilft immer nur anrufen, anrufen und nochmals anrufen. Immer mit dem Hinweis, dass über den Lautsprecher Zeugen mithören und dass Gesprächsnotizen gemacht werden mit Uhrzeit, Namen vom Gesprächsteilnehmet etc. 
Hilfreich ist auch immer der Hinweis mit dem Geschäftsführer reden zu wollen. Das nur mal als Tip!!!


----------



## tiffybenton (6. Juni 2008)

ich: kann ich bitte mit ihrem vorgesetzten sprechen?
antwort: der ist zur zeit in urlaub.....


----------



## chaz (6. Juni 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> ich: kann ich bitte mit ihrem vorgesetzten sprechen?
> antwort: der ist zur zeit in urlaub.....



Es ist mit Sicherheit immer jemand mit Handlungsvollmacht anwesend!!! Wenn nicht die Nummer 1 da ist, dann die Nummer 2....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wenn ich so etwas lese. Wer sich 3 Wochen hinhalten lässt, ist in der Regel selber schuld. Es hilft immer nur anrufen, anrufen und nochmals anrufen. Immer mit dem Hinweis, dass über den Lautsprecher Zeugen mithören und dass Gesprächsnotizen gemacht werden mit Uhrzeit, Namen vom Gesprächsteilnehmet etc.
> Hilfreich ist auch immer der Hinweis mit dem Geschäftsführer reden zu wollen. Das nur mal als Tip!!!



Du Schlaumeier, Nr. 1, Nr. 2..wo lebste denn? Wenn man selber nicht in der Situation ist kann man gut labern. Was meinst DU was ich die letzten Wochen gemacht habe? Däumchen drehen? Hab nur keine Lust gehabt, jede einzelne Tat hier zu posten um mir sinnfreie Kommentare wie Deine zu ersparen. Da ich selber im service arbeite, weiß ich sehr wohl wie sowas funktioniert und die Drohung mit dem Geschäftsführer nimmt Dir heutzutage kein Mensch mehr ab...
..stattdessen bin ich halt freundlich geblieben und hab Canyon ne Chance geben wollen und just heut nachmittag eine Antwort erhalten bez. das Versprechen, einen Retourschein zu erhalten. Denn merke: der Telefonmensch am Ende ist nicht schuld an der Situation. Drohgebärden ala Mithören bewirken daher oft das Gegenteil und was willste schon mit Deinen Zeugenaussagen anstellen. Penetrante Freundlichkeit/Sachlichkeit bringt aus meiner Sicht schon eher was und im äussersten Fall dezente Hinweise auf Rechtsmittel. Nur mal so als Tip!!


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du Schlaumeier, Nr. 1, Nr. 2..wo lebste denn? Wenn man selber nicht in der Situation ist kann man gut labern. Was meinst DU was ich die letzten Wochen gemacht habe? Däumchen drehen?



Anscheinend, denn wer sich drei Wochen hinhalten lässt, macht irgendetwas falsch. Oder hast du das Gefühl, bei Canyon irgendjemand beeindruckt zu haben? Ich nicht. Wer in einem Forum öffentlich Kritik übt, muss sich unter Umständen auch kritisieren lassen. Und wenn man im Service arbeitet, sollte man eigentlich besser wissen, wie solche Dinge funzen. Und wie bist du denn drei Wochen freundlich geblieben, wenn du hier schon bei der ersten Kritik bzw. beim ersten posting so "freundlich" reagierst ? Also, immer schön geschmeidig bleiben...oder besser nichts sagen!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Anscheinend, denn wer sich drei Wochen hinhalten lässt, macht irgendetwas falsch. Oder hast du das Gefühl, bei Canyon irgendjemand beeindruckt zu haben? Ich nich


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich tatsächlich 3 Wochen freundlich gewesen. Solche Sprüche von wegen "selber schuld" oder "besser nichts sagen" finde ich von Deiner Seite allerdings nur altklug und völlig unangebracht. Wenn man  keine Ahnung hat...mfg.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2008)

chaz schrieb:


>



Heul Du nur, Du Wicht


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Heul Du nur, Du Wicht



Werde erwachsen!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Juni 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Werde erwachsen!!!


Du hast ja wirklich für alles einen tollen Tip.


----------



## chaz (7. Juni 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Du hast ja wirklich für alles einen tollen Tip.



Sicher! Wenn du mal Probleme hast, wende dich vertrauensvoll an mich. Ich nehme dich dann an´s Händchen und führe dich durch´s Leben. Peace!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2008)

Nun beharkt euch nicht gegenseitig. 

Das Problem ist immer noch das gleiche wie am Anfang:
 - das *Hotline-Syndrom*. 
Dazu kommt, dass anscheinend die Software nicht optimal ist. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass man mal eine Bestätigung erhält mal nicht  und mal was korrektes draufsteht und mal nur ein "Platzhalter"...und E-Mails nur im Winter oder Frühjahr gelegentlich beantwortet werden...meine 4 Jahre / 3 Bikes Erfahrung mit Canyon.



Und das ist beileibe nicht bei allen Versendern so.

PS: tja...trotz weitreichender Versprechungen und Bemühungen seitens engagierter Hotlinemitarbeiter werde ich dies Wochende doch mal wieder wegen fabrikneuem Wrack im Keller mit dem alten Radl fahren müssen. Nix Biekpark. Da hat Anschreien auch nix genutzt. Der Versand hatte wohl zuviel zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlawiener (9. Juni 2008)

seit 1985 bin ich, noch als Radsport Arnold, Kunde der Firma. Früher wurde man als Kunde erkannt und entsprechend bedient. Heute ist man einer von vielen. Folgendes ist mir vorige Woche passiert: Ich befuhr mit meinem Rad den Moselradweg in der Nähe von der Firma Canyon. Plötzlich ging am Hinterrad schlagartig die Luft raus, der Verdacht, dass das Ventil defekt sei bestätigte sich. Flickzeug hatte ich dabei, aber halt kein Blitzventil. Also bin ich zur Fima Canyon geganen um ein Blitzventil zu kaufen. Nachdem man fünf Schubladen aufgezogen hatte und sich kein Blitzventil fand, ging der Verkäufer in die Werkstatt. Nach einigen Minuten kam er wieder, ohne jedoch ein Ventil in den Händen zu halten. Die Blitzventile müssen wir bestellen, es tut mir leid, mußte ich hören. Fahrräde für über 6000 kann man kaufen, aber halt kein Blitzventil. Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als einen kompletten neuen Schlauch zu kaufen, um mit meinem Rad wieder fahren zu können. Ich bin der Meinung, als langjähriger Kunde hätte man ein Ventil aus einem neuen Schlauch herausnehmen können, und mir auf diese Weise helfen können. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes.


----------



## vitello (9. Juni 2008)

Blitzventil? Achja, richtig ...die gabs ja zu meiner Kindheit ;o) Ich glaub im aktuellen Canyon-Sortiment dürfte keines der Bikes über ein Blitzventil verfügen -warum sollten se dann auch welche in der Schublade haben?

Oder meintest du irgendwas anderes?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Unregistriert (9. Juni 2008)

Schlawiener schrieb:


> seit 1985 bin ich, noch als Radsport Arnold, Kunde der Firma. Früher wurde man als Kunde erkannt und entsprechend bedient. [...]



ITT: Früher war alles besser, sogar die Ventile

Ich wette fünf gebrauchte Blitzventile, dass die Heinis da auch keine Weißwandreifen an Lager haben!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

So, nachdem nun seit Erhalt des Bikes am 28.5.08 einige schöne Sommertage ins Land gegangen sind habe ich doch nun heute tatsächlich eine Ausstauschschwinge erhalten. Das kaputte Schaltauge wurde mir berechnet (hä?), aber da das nicht auf Nachnahme war ist mir das wurscht. Nur dass mir kein Ersatzschaltauge mitgeschickt wurde wie bestellt..seufz. Arm arm arm.
Trotzdem, jetzt wos fährt, ein geiles Bike. Ich hätte in meiner Rahmengrösse ja auch keine Wahl gehabt.


----------



## TKBK (14. Juni 2008)

Tongadiluna schrieb:


> @TKBK
> Ich möchte Dich jetzt nicht unbedingt von Deiner angedeuteten Euphoriewelle `runterholen aber ich habe gestern mit Canyon telefoniert, da ich nunmehr 2 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang auf ein paar Klamotten warte.
> Aussage des freundlichen Mitarbeiters: "Ach ja, wir haben hier momentan einen Kleinen Stau/Problem im Warenausgang. Ihre Ware wird heute oder Montag oder Dienstag aber `rausgeschickt"
> Ist doch `mal ne konkrete Aussage.
> Ich wünsche Dir nur, Daß Deine Parts nicht auch im Warenausgangstau festhängen.



Hat natürlich nicht geklappt. Aber nach 1 Woche waren die Teile dann da.
Insofern kann ich jetzt wieder biken.

Gruß
TKBK


----------



## Tongadiluna (14. Juni 2008)

Meine Lumpen sind auch da.
Ich sach doch: Alles wird juht (Kind an Hand nehm und rufen: So, Kävin, jetz tu dem Onkel Tschöh sagen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Juli 2008)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...und ich war freundlich und es hat auch nichts genützt. Seit 3 Wochen bekommen ich keine Antwort/feedback auf mein Problem. Ich fühl mich hingehalten mit einer mittlerweile unglaubwürdigen Entschuldigung.
> 
> (....Wer technisch einigermassen versiert ist, weiß, daß E-Mails, die sich bei einem Crash auf einem Mailserver befinden, unwiderruflich verloren sind oder eingehende E-Mails zurückgewiesen werden, da sie den Empfänger nicht erreicht haben...)
> 
> Ich rufe Montag nochmal an und bin gespannt, was man sich für die nächste Woche ausgedacht hat.



Gut Ding braucht Weile....(Geduld ist alles)...nach 7 Wochen hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Nach schwerfälligem Mailaustausch und mehrfachen Telefonanrufen mit verbundenen (Selbst-)Zweifeln dann kompletter Austausch des Rahmens auf Garantie. Zudem eine saubere Montage inkl. neuer und besserer Dämpfer-Verschraubung (Inbus). Die Aktion mit Retourschein hat innerhalb der besprochenen 2 Wochen wirklich hervorragend geklappt und mein Vertrauen wieder hergestellt. Ich hatte keinerlei Kosten was ich sehr zu schätzen weiß.

Ein großes Dankeschön an den Canyon-Service. Ich bin total happy...you made my day...


Gruß Sven


----------



## dasLasso (13. September 2008)

..so gings dann aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337737&highlight=daslasso


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (16. September 2008)

Leider kann ich schifahrer sehr gut verstehen! Ich war gestern auch dort in Koblenz , um mein 3. Bike dort zu kaufen!Hatte am Samstag angerufen und nach gefragt ob diese Model auch zum mitnehmen dort sei!Ja war die Antwort!Also Montag früh ab ins Auto u. mit guter Laune mal eben 290Km abreißen!Vormittag endlich angekommen und Supi Laune!Als ich im Laden war, wurde ich auch Nett gefragt ob man mir helfen könnte!Ich sagte ihm das ich am Samstag angerufen hätte u.  das neue bike abholen wollte und Cash bezahlen! Puste Kuchen das Bike was ich haben wollte war aufeinmal nicht mehr da!!!! Wut!!!! Ich war so entschäuscht das ich GLATT zu einen anderen Händler fuhr u. dort eins kaufte! Vom Preis sind die Canyon s bike super da kann man nix sagen! aber ich finde das leider seit dem Umzug der Service nachgelassen hat !


----------



## mohlo (16. September 2008)

Wadenbeißer71 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich schifahrer sehr gut verstehen! Ich war gestern auch dort in Koblenz , um mein 3. Bike dort zu kaufen!Hatte am Samstag angerufen und nach gefragt ob diese Model auch zum mitnehmen dort sei!Ja war die Antwort!Also Montag früh ab ins Auto u. mit guter Laune mal eben 290Km abreißen!Vormittag endlich angekommen und Supi Laune!Als ich im Laden war, wurde ich auch Nett gefragt ob man mir helfen könnte!Ich sagte ihm das ich am Samstag angerufen hätte u.  das neue bike abholen wollte und Cash bezahlen! Puste Kuchen das Bike was ich haben wollte war aufeinmal nicht mehr da!!!! Wut!!!! Ich war so entschäuscht das ich GLATT zu einen anderen Händler fuhr u. dort eins kaufte! Vom Preis sind die Canyon s bike super da kann man nix sagen! aber ich finde das leider seit dem Umzug der Service nachgelassen hat !



Hast Du denn das Bike auf Deinen Namen reservieren lassen?


----------



## dasLasso (17. September 2008)

...  man wadenbeizer n71--- du franzaxcke..  das tut mit echt leid ..  ist eim schxx gefühl. kenn'  ich ...


----------



## Jaymano75 (18. September 2008)

Erfahrungsbericht Teil 1

Haben am Samstag bei Canyon's Aktionstag (Sparbuch) ein einzelnes YELLOWSTONE 5.0 bestellt und konnten es heute nachmittag abholen. Hat alles prima geklappt!  Jetzt warten wir noch auf das NERVE XC 7.0SE. Mal sehen ob Canyon auch hier den Termin 38/39KW halten kann. 

*Bis jetzt also sehr gute Erfahrung und zufrieden mit CANYON !*


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. September 2008)

habe meine auch am samstag bestellt.
liefertermin 38/39.

dann wegen unstimmigkeiten montag nachgefragt, wie immer die hotline hat keine ahnung.!!
dienstag gleiches spiel, allerdings eines der beiden schon fertig und bereit zur abholung....,aber 2tes noch nicht in arbeit.habe dann erneut betont das ich die bikes freitag  holenkommen möchte(plus ein LUX), macht sie bitte bis dato fertig.
heute anruf beide+(lux) zur abholung bereit.

samstag gekauft 110 stunden später fertig.
denke das ist neuer record in koblenz.

aber recht habt ihr, der service lässt zu wünschen.!!!
.....jedoch ist das eine ander geschichte.

gruß


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. September 2008)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> aber recht habt ihr, der service lässt zu wünschen.!!!
> gruß



Warum? Klingt doch alles ganz gut.


----------



## HC7208 (19. September 2008)

Ich war am Montag in Koblenz bei Canyon und wollte mir dort das Nerve XC 8.0 kaufen. Am Freitag Abend war es über die Homepage in meiner Größe als Expressbike verfügbar. Am Montag wurde mir dann gesagt, das das Rad nur noch im Aussenlager da ist und erst wieder geholt werden muss.

Als Liefertermin wurde mir dann auch KW38/39 genannt. Gestern Mittag kam dann der Anruf, das mein Rad fertig ist und abgeholt werden kann. Werde ich morgen dann auch machen. Freu mich schon richtig darauf.


----------



## Dr.Slown (19. September 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Warum? Klingt doch alles ganz gut.




.....jedoch ist das eine andere geschichte.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschi850_0 (22. September 2008)

hallo zusammen

habe nun das e. mal was bei canyon eingeschickt...
1. formula bremse defekt-bremshebelkolben defekt
2. freilauf am VR, spiel ohne ende
3. Fox DHX 5.0- dämpfte nicht mehr nicht und sehr merkwürdige geräusche

gerad ruft canyon an und behauptet das der dämpfer mit zu wenig luft gefahren wurde,bloß wann soll ich denn fahren wenn ich nur am Einschicken bin????.das ding steht mehr als es fährt..sie wollem es jetzt unter service laufen lassen und ich soll 109 euro auf den tisch legen..ehrlcih gesagt find ich das unter aller sau zumal ich jedes mal überprüft habe...


----------



## speedbrake (26. September 2008)

Ich habe eure Erlebnisse mit Interesse gelesen und will meine "Canyon Erfahrungen" beisteuern.

Ich habe schon einige Monate mit einem Canyon AM oder XC geliebäugelt und die Sparbuch-Aktion zum Anlass genommen endlich zuzuschlagen. Mein erster Anruf wegen Bike bestellen war am 9. Sep., als die Sparbuch Aktion noch nicht angekündigt war. Die telefonische Beratung war sehr gut, sinnvolle Fragen, kein Gelaber, Sachkenntnis ohne Besserwisserei. Der Mitarbeiter hat mich dann (vorsichtig) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass am kommenden Samstag eine Sonderaktion startet, "bei der etwas für mich dabei sein sollte...". Dieser Tipp hat mir 300 Euro gespart. 

Zweiter Anruf am 15. Sep.: Dauerbesetzt, durch Zufall in der Werkstatt gelandet. Der versprochene Rückruf eines Beraters erfolgte wie zugesagt am gleichen Tag. Beratung war ok aber nicht so gut wie im ersten Fall. Da ich bereits wusste was ich wollte (XC 9.0) war das kein Problem.

Lieferung erfolgte wie versprochen am 23. Sep. 

Das Canyon war das dritte Neu-MTB meines Lebens nach Cannondale und Stevens. Erstere beide waren von Fachhändlern, wo ich die Räder selbst abgeholt habe. Erstaunlicherweise war das Canyon am besten vormontiert! Einstellung von Lenker, Brems- und Schalthebeln waren perfekt für meine Größe und selbst der Sitzwinkel des Sattels hat bis auf ein paar Grad gestimmt. Zufall, Service oder einfach Routine des Schraubers? Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hatte einige Körpermaße abgefragt nachdem die Rahmengröße bereits entschieden war... Die Schaltung war ebenfalls perfekt eingestellt. Super - 10 Punkte!

Das Rad ist geil, einzig die klackernde Bremse am Vorderrad nervt.
Heisst es deshalb vielleicht Nerve XC? 
Werde deshalb mal die Hotline nerven. 

Fazit: Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden und positiv überrascht. Die Qualität des Rades und die perfekte Vormontage setzen imo Masstäbe.


----------



## Temtem (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi 
Canyon macht eigentlich ganz geilebiks nur ich hab auch ein Canyon und da ist der hinterbau im arsc.. gewesen weil sich das schaltwer in den speichen verhagt hat und dan den zahnkranz hoch und dan hat es den Rahmen mit gerissin und dan waren zwei cm vom hinterbau gerissin und das nach einen ca.20cm hohen bunny hop.
Reperatur hat nichts gekostet da garantie 6 jahre aufm rahmen.
Aber hat trozdem noch 150 euro wegen neuer kurbel (versteh ich nicht) und kettenführung.Canyon FR 8.0 

THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## tom23" (1. Dezember 2008)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hi
> Canyon macht eigentlich ganz geilebiks nur ich hab auch ein Canyon und da ist der hinterbau im arsc.. gewesen weil sich das schaltwer in den speichen verhagt hat und dan den zahnkranz hoch und dan hat es den Rahmen mit gerissin und dan waren zwei cm vom hinterbau gerissin und das nach einen ca.20cm hohen bunny hop.
> Reperatur hat nichts gekostet da garantie 6 jahre aufm rahmen.
> Aber hat trozdem noch 150 euro wegen neuer kurbel (versteh ich nicht) und kettenführung.Canyon FR 8.0
> ...



wer soll denn das Kauderwelsch verstehen? Ist das französisch?


----------



## AndreZ. (2. Dezember 2008)

Temtem schrieb:


> Hi
> Canyon macht eigentlich ganz geilebiks nur ich hab auch ein Canyon und da ist der hinterbau im arsc.. gewesen weil sich das schaltwer in den speichen verhagt hat und dan den zahnkranz hoch und dan hat es den Rahmen mit gerissin und dan waren zwei cm vom hinterbau gerissin und das nach einen ca.20cm hohen bunny hop.
> Reperatur hat nichts gekostet da garantie 6 jahre aufm rahmen.
> Aber hat trozdem noch 150 euro wegen neuer kurbel (versteh ich nicht) und kettenführung.Canyon FR 8.0
> ...



Mehr geht nicht.....
Ich habe selten so einen Salat gelesen!!!


----------



## Merlin2033 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem Versand von Canyon. 

Ich habe am 20. November ein Torque es 7.0 aus dem Outlet geordert. Zahlung mit Kreditkarte. Heute am 4. Dezember also genau 2 Wochen danach hab ich das Bike von der Post erhalten. Und das trotz des Zolls in die Schweiz.

Auch bei meinen Telefonaten wurde ich stets freundlich und kompetent beraten. Also ich kann Canyon nur weiterempfehlen.

Das Bike konnte ich leider noch nicht auspacken, da ich zur arbeit musste.


----------



## jiri (4. Dezember 2008)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 20. September ein Torque es 7.0 aus dem Outlet geordert. Zahlung mit Kreditkarte. Heute am 4. Dezember also genau 2 Wochen danach hab ich das Bike von der Post erhalten.


----------



## messerclub-illi (4. Dezember 2008)

denke mal sollte 20.November sein   dann klappts mit 2 wochen


----------



## Merlin2033 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja sorry habs geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

Also Frage:

ich hatte innder diesjährigen Saison vllt. 10Platten bei 1000km laufleistung. Ist das normal, oder was mach ich falsch? ich orientier mich grad an downhillschläuchen mit wandstärken von 1,5 - 2,5 mm oder oder das die lösung ist?

danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre normale schläuche und hatte 2 snakebites und 1 platten in 2500 km.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Dezember 2008)

2000-3000km Laufleistung (2 Ketten sind das meist) und ca. 2x Snakebite und 1x normaler Platten wegen Glas in der Stadt.

Fahre maximal mit 2,5 bar rum. NN2,4 hintern, FA2,35 vorne.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Dezember 2008)

ich bin mit 2 bar hinten gefahrn letztes ne lange schotterabfahrt und kleinen downhillpassagen da hab ich dann auch noch die felge geschrottet mit ner delle...? wieso hab ich son pech mit den scheiss schkäuchen mein kolleg aber auch..mein erste kettenriss war nach  4 monaten und rund 800km


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Dezember 2008)

Falls du als Karlsruher vom Trail Wattkopf hinten runter nach Ettlingen redest. Das ist definitiv ein Plattenerzeuger. Da stehen die Steine echt spitz rum.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Dezember 2008)

ne ich hab sie auch so die guten alten platn. auch bei auffahrten hat ich letzt einen als ich auch die teufelsmühle getrepelt bin. redes du vom stormmastendownhill bei der hedwigsquelle mit dem trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2008)

Da ich meinen Racing Ralph am Hardtail anfang der Saison 3mal  auf 100km platt gefahren habe, bin ich auf eine recht umstrittene aber sehr wirksame Lösung gestoßen. Die Dinger hier:
http://http://bike-components.de/catalog/Antiplatt+Pannenfuchs

Hab von nem Kollegen gehört, dass er damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, ich fahre jetzt allerdings schon 2500km pannenfrei damit, und der Mantel ist an einigen Stellen aufgeschlitzt und hat kleinere Löcher, die mit Sicherheit zu nem Platten geführt hätten.

Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen!
Gruß T!ll


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Dezember 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ne ich hab sie auch so die guten alten platn. auch bei auffahrten hat ich letzt einen als ich auch die teufelsmühle getrepelt bin. redes du vom stormmastendownhill bei der hedwigsquelle mit dem trail?


Ne, vom Wattkopf hinten runter Richtung Ettlingen. Man kommt kurz vor dem Tunnelende zum Albtal raus. Bei den Autohäusern.
Strommastendownhill ist eher nur Schutthalde und nicht wirklich reifenkillend.


----------



## Santa Claus (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich habe bisher zwei bikes bei canyon bestellt. ich hatte bisher noch nie probleme. also würde ich auch mein drittes bei canyon bestellen.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Racing Ralph am Hardtail anfang der Saison 3mal auf 100km platt gefahren habe, bin ich auf eine recht umstrittene aber sehr wirksame Lösung gestoßen. Die Dinger hier:
> http://http://bike-components.de/catalog/Antiplatt+Pannenfuchs
> 
> Hab von nem Kollegen gehört, dass er damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, ich fahre jetzt allerdings schon 2500km pannenfrei damit, und der Mantel ist an einigen Stellen aufgeschlitzt und hat kleinere Löcher, die mit Sicherheit zu nem Platten geführt hätten.
> ...


 

Auf was für probleme bist du und dein kumple gestoßen bei dieser methode?


----------



## T!ll (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich selber hatte bisher keine Probleme (wie gesagt seit 2,5k km), er meinte die dinger wäre bei ihm verrutscht, was ich aber nicht so richtig glaube. 

Find es ist ne super Lösung.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. Dezember 2008)

Servus beat82,

die Situation, die Du schilderst ist sicher nicht schön. Was jedoch noch weniger schön ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Du 3 (in Worten drei!!!) freds für Dein Leidklagen benutzt.
Nach meiner (jüngsten) Erfahrung werden alle eingegangenen Mails/ Telefonanrufe von Canyon bearbeitet. Die Reaktionszeit ist zwar nicht weltrekordverdächtig, bei dem Ansturm jedoch z. T. nachzuvollziehen.

Also, tief durchatmen und abwarten.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich zähle 4 Threads. Man kanns auch übertreiben!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. Dezember 2008)

Entschuldigung vier freds! Nein, fünf???


----------



## beat82 (16. Dezember 2008)

es sind 5 threads.boys.tja wie geschreiben werden mir keine anderen möglichkeiten der kommunikation mit canyon geboten.aber ich bleibe ruhig, wie immer.


----------



## axxis (16. Dezember 2008)

Noch kann man bei deinem Fall Canyon absolut keine Lieferprobleme nachweisen, nur, dass man nicht dir nicht die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit wie deinem Freund geschenkt hat.

"Oh Hilfe, ich werde nicht beachtet. Gleich mal in fünf verschiedenen Topics meine Grütze ablassen, damit ich meine Beachtung bekomme!!!111"

Kindisch und lächerlich. GTFO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (16. Dezember 2008)

es sind nur meine erfahrungen mit canyon.lieferprobleme will ich nicht nachweisen, wären auch nicht wünschenswert.kindisch ist es nicht sondern recht objektiv anhand eines vergleichs.
jetzt regt euch ab, ich will mir nur gehör verschaffen.aber eigentlich nicht bei dir sondern bei den leuten von canyon...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

nicht dein text ist kindisch sondern dein verhalten hier im forum. 
es ist einfach unglaublich nervig, wenn jemand innerhalb weniger minuten in 6 threads das gleiche postet!


----------



## Didi123 (16. Dezember 2008)

beat82 schrieb:


> jetzt regt euch ab, ich will mir nur gehör verschaffen.aber eigentlich nicht bei dir sondern bei den leuten von canyon...



eigenartig, dass ich in den letzten 3 wochen jedesmal (ca. 5x) sofort bei der hotline (werkstatt UND verkauf) durchgekommen bin...?
hast du's denn öfter als 1x versucht...?!


----------



## beat82 (16. Dezember 2008)

ja ich habe es mehrmals an der hotline probiert.
ihr habt ja recht dass "...es einfach unglaublich nervig.."ist 5 mal das gleiche zu posten.ich sehe dies ein und bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## beat82 (16. Dezember 2008)

eigenartig, dass ich in den letzten 3 wochen jedesmal (ca. 5x) sofort bei der hotline (werkstatt UND verkauf) durchgekommen bin...?

warum musstest du denn 5 mal bei der hotline anrufen? kannst du mehr details von deinen erfahrungen mit canyon berichten.wie gesagt bei meinen letzten 3 bikes lief alles extraordinär gut...


----------



## Didi123 (16. Dezember 2008)

bei mir lief bei zwei bikes bisher auch alles perfekt. 
das dritte haben wir vor zwei wochen bestellt und dazu hatte ich noch ein paar fragen, daher musste ich ein paarmal anrufen. 

der andere grund war ein garantiefall (rahmentausch), siehe thread "riss im steuerrohr". auch hier alles problemlos (jedenfalls mit canyon).


----------

